# ARGC Part 7



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home ladies

happy chatting  

pam xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Nell, looks like a new thread was started!  If you can't manage to get on 1st page with the list PM it to me and I'll put it on by amending this message.

K x


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

What a lot of chat you chatty things

Lovely to met K and Mel although quickly due to my journey in taking 3 hours rather than 1        (tree-felling in Fulham did not help     ). The rest of you - they are a lovely pair of girls and we had a nice giggle   Mel did you get anywhere with LPQ? (I could not stay so Mel offered to help out with our potential booking)
Welshie - hope you are on the train as we speak - can do Coffee early ish but after that have to get back for a surveyor who is coming round
She - wear green so we know it's you!
Sam - so sorry to hear about your friend; a terrible thing for her to have to face.....and for you too as one of her bestest  
Nell - glad DH OK - hope you get your bloods back in time
Hi Louby - hope you feel a bit better today.

Had a lovely day - meeting FFs of course  , having bloods, going to acu and then chatting with a good friend round the corner.
Bit knackered now I am on Day 4 of stims - but think that's the  Big Smoke rather than the drugs!

Later

Lukey

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx        xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Re the blood tests you can do day 1 or 2


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

OMG - Nico I forgot you - SO sorry - how's the floor? You know your sandwiches would be better than She's....LOL xx (just for you)


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Now why would Nico's sarnies be better? I'm sarnie queen I'll have you know!!

Off out now - dinner followed by the brutally sexy Daniel Craig.

xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi all, 

She, have a nice dinner - let me know how you find the film - I think I might go to see it at the weekend (I think only to see him come out of the water in his scimpy blue trunks ...).  

When I walked passed LPQ at 11.30 today on my way for bloods I did wonder if anyone from the board was in there.... I would loved to have popped in to check, but was in a hurry to get back to work.  

I've had my call and bloods are ok (I was asked to come in on Day 1 as they wanted to get me stimming on Day 2) and am going in for a scan tomorrow at 10.00.  What time is everyone going in for bloods tomorrow?  I'm not working tomorrow so would be able to pop in to LPQ if anyone is around....

love to all

Dolly x


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

Dolly - planning on being at the blood place for 9.30/10 - then quick coffee with Welshie. Come and find us in LPQ? - one dark haired (me)/one blonde (Welshie). Have to be back home for lunchtime tmrw. What was your FSH in the end?  What do you look like? She - I guess we will miss you? 

xx


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello people, havent had time to check the old thread for news cos im too excited!!!

Went to Create and met Geeta... had a 'doppler' scan- anyone had one of those and i have a nice big juicy follicle growing- doppler scans (for those like me didnt know) can measure ( i actually heard it) blood flow around/to the follicle bllod flow to the womb - where there is blood seepage and even scar tissue!

She asked us if we wanted to go for it as im a healthy girl!!!!  Hurrah!!!!!!

Ive 2 orgalutran injections to hold it and 1 late night injection stuff for sat' night and chaps i'm in 8:15am (the earliest they could get it) Monday!!!!!  

What a difference a day makes! Politics has nothing on us!!!!

               

Fairydust for us all!!  xxxxxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Just for the record I HATE MAKING SARNIES so she would make a better one than me it comes from nannying and having to do pact lunches and that Guy loves a mid nite sadwich and i have to make them .

spent all morning looking after 4 month old baby whos mum was getting cut and col in salon my arms are just aeking to hold my own she was just a bundle of fat and soft skin    

wish i could come meet for coffee .......... oh I am on sunday tee hee

lol nico


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

Louby, that is great news!  I forget, are you having natural IUI or IVF?

Lukey, hopefully I won't have to hang around too long for my scan - but you never can tell. What time do you think you'll be there will roughly.  I've got long dark hair and if the weather is anything like today I'll have my baby pink coat and hat on... so look out for me!  I didn't ask what my FSH levels where because i was in work - I figured I would have a nosey at the results tomorrow when they give me my file for my scan.

Nico, I've had those aches many times holding my friends newborns... our time will come hun.  Sending you a massive hug.

lots of love
Dx


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you dolly- ivf... off to get my dh up to speed- he had to leave at 2... i was there all day.. just in xxx

have a good eve all.. all the best for tommorrow xxx 

catch up tommorrow- love all your news x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I am sure this is not up to date properly 

UPDATED 24 November








*Taking a Break*

Sam2995
Egg
Mary k
Reena
Gracie








*Waiting to start*

Amber
Truly
Nico67- starting in 2007
Dollydee
sam123








*Monitoring Cycle*

Welshbird
Louby lou
Jeannethorndike
She-Hulk
Little Nell







*Down regulation*

Truly








*Stimming*








*Egg retrieval*
Lukey
sencybil1








*Embryo transfer*









*2WW*

 *Bun/s in the oven*

KTC
Lily
Melmac


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Evening lovelies

I hate my hubby  

He has a stinking cold, probably gotten from that stupid party we went to where I couldn't sit down all evening and I'm now catching it - grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr       

Not a happy bunny today   All I want to do is kill him and he keeps saying "keep away from me I'm sick".  No kidding Sherlock, how the hell does he think I feel?!

Glad to see that you are all well though

I love you all - I'm going to sulk for a bit and turn up the heating.

Lilyx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Ooh Lilly that sounds like a dose of pregnancy hormone if ever there was...DH will no doubt realise the error of his ways. Get yerself a hot drink and curl up with the duvet...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Don't know what's happening to my body - AF has vanished again!  Since my failed tx in September my periods just aren't what they used to be. I'm now kicking myself for not going to the clinic yesterday. Don't know why AF is only lasting 2 days! Is it the menopause already  
  

Sorry for me post - I kknow that there's no point in going to the clinic as last month when this happened I was told I had to be in full flow.  Major fretting now. Think I'll ring my old consultant as don't know what the feck is going on.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh She, Mother Nature can be aright old hagg    call them and see what they say , was this the AF that you wwere starting TX on?

Only 2 sleeps to go b4 we have a good face to face natter       and a cake or 2,

Only got half day too day as of to tea with best friend and god son with JJ yippy its the weekend 

Im having a bad hair day this is not ment to be when you marry a hairdresser


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I HATE mother nature - she is a brute.
What's happened to your hair then?

I can't even find my Bliss voucher so will now have to pay for pedicure. Am in a right pig of a mood.
Nico, was hoping to start monitoring cycle - will it every happen I wonder?

Have a nice day with your friend and godson.

*xx*


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

she- mine did that, and occasionally still do. i temped to monitor things and was sometimes spotting 11dpo. I started using the prgesterone cream to supplement and that had made things much better. This month I had spotting thought it was day 1 but it stopped at lunchtime. it started again yesterday morning and today I am full red rag mode!! Lovely- bloods taken this morning and sent as urgent so I should leave today with my results- hope they are ok!!
what weather like in uk then? need to pack this om


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

rain, rain and more rain! Happy packing! x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

ew- rain. Mostly on sunday I will be wearing my furry boots and a brown suedette skirt then!
Work has been busy- kept crashing the new triage software the last 3 days. i know the techie guys on first name terms!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

We are not deaf Nell 



    



Louby - great enws about Create - you go for it and report back!  
She - can't help I'm afraid - would speak to the consultant though if you like him  
Nell - haven't seen the forecast. Bound to be Sh*t  

Just been for an early scan (day 4) and bloods - all going OK - can expect the usual number of eggs I think, based on what we saw today, so no miracles for me and certainly not 32 eggs! Had lovely coffee with Welshie and chatted for ages (probably boring the pants off the poor girl!) Will text Mel to see if she managed to book us in. Will phone if any confusion and report back...

Lukey

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx - a few more as it's friday


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Lukey.. don't worry about your number of eggs just yet, still early days.  In any case, it's quality not quantity; I had lots but lots were immature so more is not always best (that was meant in a friendly voice not a shout honey  )

LPQ.. we tried to book it but was told they only only bookings if you want to book out the entire place.  I've been quite a regular on Sunday mornings and it does get very busy.  Suggest whoever gets there first gets on the communal table and then appears to be antisocial to all around so no one sits next to them    

So wish I could join you... tried to convince DH last night that we could tell the in-laws that I need a blood test done on Sunday morning so I could meet up for a quick decaf (and praline danish.. yum!) and be back with the family for lunch...... I'm not winning at the mo    

Nell, hope you've had a lovely week with DH and have a safe trip over.  Fingers crossed for your consult 

Love

K xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (in keeping with Lukey  )


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmm Mcdreamy


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi Guys, 

Lukey, Welshie, sorry I didn't make it for coffee this morning.  I got to ARGC at 10 and by the time I'd had my scan and waited to pick up drugs I didn't leave until 12.15 and I figured you would have left by then.  

Lukey, what time did you have your scan?  I wonder if you were waiting at the same time as me?  Glad to hear things are going ok for you.  

She, sorry to hear AF is messing you around... did you talk to your old consultant or someone at ARGC?

All went well with my scan today and am now just waiting to hear if the results of today's blood tests are ok and I can start stims tonight.  Have got the drugs and am just waiting.....  Good news on the FSH front though, it was 5.9 - which is the lowest I have ever had (and a huge improvement from 9.8 last time).  

looking forward to Sunday...

love to all
Dolly x


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi all


Lukey - I am going to PM you my mob number in prep for Sunday.  Congrats on scan.  What  time were you there?  I had a scan too, was there from about 8:15 to 9 ish.  Don't know why I'm asking, I don't remeber anything about anyone who was there apart from the lady with the baby.  Anyway was in the waiting room on the second chair from the door, and then upstairs on the seat closest to the stairs up to 2nd floor.  Black coat.

Think my Fred has had a bit of a strop with his factory workers as ovaries are suddenly raring to go.  E2 up to 6000 something yesterday.  Last night I had to have 50 units of gonal-F.  Had a panic when I took all the gonal-f kit out for the first time and found syringe only marked at 75 units.  Phoned the emergency number, and was told to just do my best in guessing 50, a bit either way wouldn't matter too much.  Anyway, loved that injection, no stinging, over in a milisecond!  And tonight - no drugs at all.  If this carries on I will have spent more on the drugs I didn't need than on the ones I have taken.

ktc - hope you can manage to sway dh and the ILs - would be lovely to meet a real success story!

Sam - really sorry about your friend, how devastating.  Thanks so much for all you did in organising our meet, we will be thinking of you.

She -     to AF.  Acupuncture really helped mine and showed improvements almost immediately.  Have you ever had any?

Dolly - excellent FSH, should be a great cycle or you.

Nell - weather is changeable, but not too cold considering its the middle of November.  Definite possibility of rain though. Good work getting bloods done, hope the results are fabby!

Nico - lovely afternoon chat, dead jealous sitting here at work.

At least it is the end of the nightmare week, and I am looking forward to some time at home.  Think EC might be Tuesday, so will try to work at home Monday to finish writing up stuff from this week in peace, then having at least a week off.

Lily - give dh hell, how dare he give you a cold!

Hi to everyone else, really looking forward to putting some names to faces soon!!!

Sency xx (just 2, not the weekend yet)


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Lukey - PM thingy won't function on stoopid work machine    .  Will PM you tonight as long as I remember.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

I am glad to see that you are all sending kisses a-la-Lukey   

Dolly - FANTASTIC FSH - really good news and what a positive way to start! You would have missed us as we were coffee-ing from 9-10.45 
Sency - we must have been there at the same time. I went through quite quickly. You weren't talking to me on the top floor were you (I made reference to how polite you were; always asking if someone else wanted to go before you etc)? Re the meet, Nico texted me so say she will be there early 10.15 ish? So you need to look out for her - might be best to PM her instead?. I prob won't be there until a bit later. You can't book so look out for a mad lady waving everyone else away from the big table!
K -      


x (don't get greedy now)


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry for double post- not sure what happened there! Just haragued the lab for my results= nothing back yet- 30 mins later after telling me they will be done in 15!! Grrrrrr.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

wow I got that friday feeling

Salon fully booked and tom,orrow as well so i can take the weekend off and not have to worry .

She have you called any one at ARGC about your  cycle bloods ect hope you can still moniter

just been handed a 6 month old 

god its nappy vally round here better go


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

Lukey, you would have been at LPQ when I popped in for a pain au chocolat (didn't have time for breakfast before I left this morning!)  I thought about coming through and seeing if you were there... but then I thought I wouldn't really know if you were or not...!

Sency, sounds like things are going well for you.... Good that Fred had a stern word with your factory workers!  Fantastic not having to have an injection tonight!

love
Dx


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

Dear all

Here's one for a Friday...a lady on the poor responders thread has just reported a BFP today (her 1st) on her 8th go!

I love that kind of news...

Lots of love

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx     xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx     xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

Lukey, thanks for passing on that bit of news... it is great... how fantastic for her that she got a BFP after so many tries... it definitely gives me some hope!

love
Dx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

fsh 12.2 grrrrr. I think this could be a day 3 blood though. I did same as shehulk, started then stopped then started again. So it may be weird because of that-= or I have an ovary that misbehaves and get bloods like this alternate cycles maybe. Either that or I am peri-menopausal.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

Wouldn't worry Nell - after all it's the FSH reading you get on the AF you want to cycle on that matters. I had 12.4 on my monitoring cycle and 11 this time. Nelster - just means, you will, like the rest of us, have to hold your breath ..... on Day 1 of the AF you want to go with ......... and pray! Do we have any praying smilies??!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Ay you are right. well about to leave for jetplane!! SEE you soon. 
Nellie
xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

"Nellie the IVF-er packed her trunk and said goodbye to the circus........."    

Safe journey


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Good Luck Nellster!!!!

LOL 

Lilyx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Safe journey Nellster and Nellster's DH.

Just watched ysterday's Grey's Anatomy so have my McDreamy fix for the next few days - sigh 

Went to the ARGC this afternoon after my pedicure as ol flo started up again! Will be returning in 2 weeks time for a mid cycle scan. Whoopi di do! So glad the menopause hasn't hit yet. FSH 7.2 which is pretty much what it was May. Can't wait to get going now.

Just going to read all of today's chatter.

Laters
*xx*


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

YAY - She!!!!!  

You'll be catching up with everyone else soon enough!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I've got my rollerblades on to catch up with all of you   !!
How're you doing Lily pie?


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

I think that my super-strong immune system has seen off his cold.  I only hope that it didn't go into overdrive and start fighting the embies too.

That's a good FSH you've got there!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Well thank you kindly. Have you forgiven your DH yet? Your embies are nice and snuggly so no need to worry.

Wot horrid weather today. Think it will be an evening of vegging out in front of the telly with DH. He has an ear infection and had to go to hospital today for a poke around (apparently very painful). Wot are you up to this weekend?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeay She - great FSH (so jealous!) - glad AF came back so you could do the bloods...are you coming on Sunday?

L

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Can't make Sunday as have luncheon which has been booked for ages so unable to rearrange. Will soon be the size of a house with all this scoffing! Will have to squeeze in a gym session this weekend for sure! How are the jabs going? Which drugs are you on? Did you downreg? Really hope they'll put me on the short protocol but have a feeling I'll be on the long road again ....

Just going to itv to see if I can find the Dean Gaffney clip in I'm a Celeb........ Missed it yesterday as was busy oggling Daniel Craig's bod (au naturel to boot)!

*xx*


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Have had a quick read of all your chitter chatter  
Hello Dolly (humming that tune)  Are all systems go and are you a-jabbing tonight? 

Nice work Sency! Yeah, have had acu quite a few times buuut, think my woman is rather moxa mad so I end up as high as a kite.  Will try Zita maybe in a couple of weeks or even next Friday if I don't go to Paris.

Where are Loobs and Melster?  

Hurrah, DH is getting some Thai take out so won't need to cook tonight. I must try not to stuff myself.... 

Nico, thought you were out with your friend today or did I misread?  Saw the most lovely little boy today - while at my hairdresser's. So chubby and gorgeous and smiley. Sigh...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Just got home kid naped my god son He is the same age as JJ so they are up on top floor playing with action man and i'm down stairs with mine,

Off to Tate Modern in the morning to go on slides and off to 007 in eve with mad max and dis funk parents I will fill you all in on sunday 

SO HOW MANY ARE COMMING? ? ? ? ?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

is any one els missing all the pictures or is it my computer only?


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Which pics?? I can see your smileys if that's what you mean?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Its all come back now but i had no smilys 

so she are you all back on 4 monerter .I so so can not spell that word sorry i am dislexic (i can spell that ) cos i have to be able to explain my spelling.

if you moniter now will you wait till after xmas to cycle if so you can do it with me in jan lots of coffee and chats 

we will miss you sunday

nico


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Ah bless - yes will most probably start tx next year. Unless they let me start during this monitoring cycle (I've heard that they do this sometimes if everything is looking hunky dory). Will be there with you lot on Sunday in spirit. How long is Nell in London for? Am worried about her suede skirt in the rain ..... Looks like it's going to be a rainy weekend. Utter pants    Am trying to reduce the ol caffeine intake now which isn't easy as I am a Starbucks addict.  Have you booked your HLM? 

DH was impressed with the ARGC calling me today with blood results. So far, so good...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

have not booked HLM i wll wait till new year my af shows at the end of the month so i will miss dec af and do it all in jan i get af about the 21-24 of the month Funny how now i no i have NKCELLS ECT I DONT COUNT MY DAYS ANY MORE AS I ALWAYS  use to know what day of my bike (cycle)  I was on Now I dont have a clue but i will be on short protocol about the end of Jan, which is palying havoc wit DH trying to plan a sking holiday .

But as we are both in london be it miles a part we will see lots of each othe rin the new year I am sure.

are you watching Im a seleb  Jason is a friend of ours so i'm glued.

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Bit of a bummer on the skiing front. Have had to tell friends we normally go with about the tx - didnt' want to jinx it by booking the hols if you know what I mean.  If the tx doesn't work then hopefully we'll be able to get flights out and join them.  

Where is your DH thinking of going?  Bet you a little snow bunny on the piste


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

been skiing from age 8 would rather ski than beach but dh is not as keen but turning him around, Jacob loves skiing so we usually go to Les Gets in france near Morzean sorry about spelling

where do you go


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Darling step son and godson are about to be bonked on the head so better go put them in bed  DH has gone out with the fri nite boys la la la its a mans life .

She  we must catch up about skiing soon 

nite nite


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Went to Whistler last year which was fantastic - was just me and DH as the others went to Val d'Isere which I'm not too keen on (far too busy).  Hotel was right at the base of Blackcomb mountain so would clomb back and go straight downstairs where boots were taken off by lovely cute canadian dudes  
Have been to Banff, Colorado as well as a few resorts in France.  Not familiar with the resorts you mentioned.  Bet JJ looks really cute in his gear!  He'll be wanting to board soon!  Have you tried snow blades??  Wicked.

Night night and sweet dreams. Watching I'm a Celeb... Jan Leeming is cracking me up - moaning about the meat needing at least 3 hours cooking on the aga! And now she's flirting with Tobes - haw haw. The dirty mare!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Nell, hope you and DH had a good journey.

She, great FSH levels, sorry you can't make it on Sunday.

Lily, glad you didn't get DHs cold - hope he's feeling better.

Had my call this evening and.... we're off for the 9TH time (aaarrrgggh I hate admitting that)... so just had my first injection.  I'll be in for my bloods between 9.00 and 9.30 tomorrow .. if anyone is around I'll probably have on my pink hat on, so if you see me please say hi!

lots of love to all

Dolly


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Omigod Dolly, didn't realise it was the 9th time for you. You're very brave! Are you on a different protocol this time (in comparison to your last 2 txs at the ARGC)? Sorry, I am protocol obsessed.

Have fun on Sunday with the other mad hatters!

*xx*


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

Just to let you know She - I got a call at the end of my monitoring month to start down regging - so it's possible that you might start in about 3 weeks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

I've done the short protocol both previous times at the ARGC.  My drug dose is the same as last time (600 puregon which is very high I think), but who knows what Mr T might have up his sleeve this time!  

Have they told you if you'll be doing long or short?

Dx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

My consultant said probably long. Hated downregging - hot flushes, very clumsy (fell down the stairs and broke my foot), headaches.. the list is endless. Have you any immune issues?

Boy, I am wide awake at the moment. Sent DH up to bed as he was deafening me with his snores!

*xx*


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Morning 

She I love snow blades hate snow boards JJ is a good skier as his mum takes him as well (with our money I'm sure) 

Dolly #9 you are amazing can not wait too meet you

I will get to LPq at about 10.15/30  I am the one married to a hairdresser with and messy Short hair its really cropped and white blond you will no miss me  I will sit and smile at every one that comes in I do not have a clue what i will be have on I am  Libra and can not make decisions so far a head. only thing I will guaranty to have on is a  

Off to slide about Tate modern this morning after I have cooked my 3 fav boy DH DSS and DGS
its the saturday morning fry up 

ta ta 4 now

so who is comming? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

Morning!  Just off for my bloods so thought I would pop in.....

She, Wow that is quite a reaction to down-regging - poor you.  I can't imagine you're looking forward to that part of it!  I used to get awful headaches when i down-regged and just generally feel poo.  Yes I have got immune issues and have had IVIG on the last 2 cycles so no doubt will do this time too.

Nico, have fun at the Tate.  Fried breakkie... yummo!  My fav is sausages and marmalade (wierd boarding school thing!).

Well better get going - mind you if you get there too early on a weekend you end up waiting FOREVER!  

talk later

Dx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Morning Girls

Sorry haven't posted on here for a little while, gone AWOL on slow responders thread.  Glad to see lots of lovelies getting pregnant, and twins, what great results!!

Just wanted some help, going to local clinic today (45.5%) ET pregnancy rate for my age but drops to 36.4 % take home baby rate which obviously cannot compare with ARGC.  Just wanted to compare prices for HLM and actual IVF?  Can anyone help me?

Hello to everyone and good luck with your treatments now and in the New Year!

Sam xxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning all

Sam, nice to hear from you. IVF is £2500 and HLM is £1160. HFEA fee is £110.

Dolly, my DH loves bacon and marmalade! Good luck with the bloods.

Nico, enjoy the Tate Mod - will be nice to walk over the bridge in this beautiful sunshine.

I'm going to make brekkie now - just woke up!!

*xx*


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

SHe

Thank you so match, trying to hunt for the info in my "to file paperwork" but without success. Will let you know how I get on!!  Thank you once again.

Sam xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

Just a quickie.... I popped into LPQ to pick up a pain au choccie for DH at 9.30 and it was mobbed... they were queuing out the door! 

Hope it's quieter tomorrow!



















































































































Would've been funny if there were dancing like that in the queue...!!!!!! Looks like a boyband gone wrong!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I like your moves Dolly!
Don't know where LPQ is - will have to have a look for it next time I'm in the area. I usually go to Providores for brekkie with DH as he works nearby.

Going to the gym later as have to make room for dinner tonight. We are going to Rasoi Vineet Bhatia which is the only indian restaurant to be awarded a michelin star (I think). 6 course tasting extravaganza.

ttfn
*xx*


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Knackered but now this side of the water. In a funk about my levels. Also now spending the day moving DH from a tiny room to a double room...joy! Tried to get some jeans to fit me this morning, as I lost weight they hang off me but seems I am between sizes...grr again!
I will be around Sun- someone tell me time etc and will be there...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yaay Little Nell!! Such beautiful weather for you too - hope you brought your sunnies.
Nico will be at Le Pain Quotidien on 55 Marylebone High Street between 10:15 and 10:30. She'll be the one grinning like a chesire cat every time the door opens 

How long will you be in London for?

*xx*


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

What a sunny day la la la la 

do we all have  a contact No of some one going in the morning  and are most people aiming for 10.30 ? ? ?

back from tate and boys playing scalectricks at top of house.

be back soon


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi girls

Blo*dy hell - YOU DO GO ON! Mind you, love the chat aboiut skiing as with a day like this it would be perfect to be on the slopes. Thinking of going to Whistler or Banff She, so you need to advise me (though of course depends on result of Tx etc  )

Nico - I am loving your pictures of domesticity and really want to know why mad max's parents are dysfunctional   .
Nell - glad you are here OK and that DH is OK. Think the weather is going to be kind to you, so suede is on!  
Dolly - was in the blood place just before you I guess - I looked so tired today I am glad I missed you   (if you know what I mean!).
Lilly - hope you feel Ok hun  and that you have not had any more sickness (or was that just for one day?! )
She - you asked about my Tx- I am on SP - day 6 (I think) of stims today - can't believe it, it's going so quickly! All the docs and girls at ARGC have been lovely and all the calls have been easy to understand (even for me), hope you get to go early too. Good idea to try to book HLM as that can be difficult.
Sjc - hi again - good idea to check out everywhere before you decide - good luck!
Sam, Louby and Jeanne - hi too. What's new?
K - are you coming or what?!   

Well met Welshie again for coffee this morning - by accident! Welshie is staying at an apartment that has no broadband so she has asked me to post for her. Unfortunately Welshie's bloods did not come back within the range that ARGC are happy with and on scanning this am they also found a cyst - so she has had to postpone Tx until later. I know she is v disappointed and as such, although we do not do big huggie things on here (because we do floors, heating, cooking instead etc  ) I do think Welshie should be sent lots of hugs from us all...so here are mine                    . She will be OK and I'm sure will post when she can. We are thinking of you Welshie!

My news is that I went for more bloods today - Oestradiol rising as they want and, shock of shocks, they want me to lower my dose - never had this before as they are always maxing me to squeeze out any follies! We shall see. Back for bloods tomorrow and then LPQ - looking forward to it. Nico not sure if I need a scan tomorrow so expect to be there either the same time as you (dark hair, fringe, no idea what clothes - will text you when on the way) or a bit later, if I'm in the scan queue.

Can't wait, won't wait!

LOL

Lukey

xxx (xxx for Welshie)


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

poor welshy hope she is still comming tomorrow.  

                              

lukey  all my tales are becouse i have nothing much interesting to say.

off to see 007 now and for chinnes meal after.

lots of love 

nico


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

It's all going well with you Lukey. Nice one - you must be pleased.
If you go to Whistler, I'd stay at The Fairmont or 4 Seasons (newish) which are right by Blackcomb mountain. If you go to Banff, Banff Springs (also a Fairmont hotel). I preferred the apres ski at Banff to Whistler's I must say. Which meds are you using?

Thought K had an in-law do tomorrow.....

Watching the rugby - why I bother I don't know. Am just glad that I'm not at Twickers freezing my a**e off! Didn't we invent rugby? This will be the 8th defeat in a row. Pathetic.

Poor Welshie - hope she's ok. Pls send her my love.

Nico, enjoy 007. I thought it was excellent - Chris Cornell's theme tune coupled with the animation at the beginning of the film is inspirational and powerful.

Going to have a shower - have done nothing all day, don't know where the time has gone 

*xx*


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She- am in London till Mon afternoon. We are staying at a place near Marble arch for the night on sun. I have a  contact lens check first thing on Mon and then appt is midday or just after- need to check. As for Sun we will have to train it in and will have bags with us for the hotel that night....
Welshie= big hugs  I have a feeling they won't like my bloods either...I think this last 6 months has accelerated my aging! It is hard to stay with it all sometimes... 
Lukey- wow- they would never say that to me!! EVER...me and my one egg moment!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

oh and it was suedette- not posh enough for the real thing! I did not pack for this weather though!! Needed my sunnies. Poor dh is suffering my nagging- I hate moving rubbish from one place to next and sort it first...he doesn't


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yaaay - we are in front! Woo hoooo!!

Nell, those lips are too hot to nag - leave your DH alone  

Hugs for Welshie.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

Hugs from me for Welshie


















































































































Lukey, sounds like you're doing really well. What dose of drugs were you on and what are you on now. I'm on 600 puregon... I wish they would lower mine as it costs a fortune!

Nell, glad you made it safely.

See you tomorrow...

Dollyxx

PS: we won the rugby... makes a nice change. DH is very happy! Hope we do the same next week as he's going to twickenham to watch the match.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

Don't get too excited girls about my Tx - I won't get any more than 7 or so follies if I'm really lucky - but I'm assuming they are now just concentrating on egg quality rather than quantity ie lowering the dose to ensure they don't mature too quickly etc - I like this! the dose will probably be back up again from tomorrow so should not speak too soon    
She - I was on 600 puregon (the world's most expensive drug?!) and now am on 450. They said to expect a change to Merional from tomorrow-ish - apparently this is very usual for lots of girls.
Nico - I like talking about heating and floors and would not change it for the world. Will look out for your short hair!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hmm, not an entirely convincing win - and not a full strength SA team at that.
Fingers tightly crossed for next week. I love Twickers, all the singing and the warm beer... Used to go loads in my youth  Still good result for the Red Devils - I hear Cristiano missed an easy goal right in fron of the open goalmouth - the ponce! (Lukey, you were right).

Niiiiiiiiice to get excited about your tx Lukey. 7 juicy follies are very good. Why would you want loads? It only takes one good egg.

ttfn
*x*


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

what is ttfn?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

oh - tata for now?


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yais  
Can't get enough of You Know my Name - have been playing it obsessively all day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

can't wait for my bed - am knackered...........


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

damn= just got  changed for dinner and forgot the hours difference, my belly is telling me it is hungry now!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

go and have a nice glass of milk


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

we get dinner provided here where DH lives...so it depends on the cook what we get. Milk- hmmm have  not got any so had a piece of 85% choc instead...


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

who IS coming on Sunday...do we have a rough list??


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

think so far..

Nico
Nell
Lukey
Dolly
Louby
Welshie (possibly)

anyone else?
what time r you geting there Nelst?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Not sure- depends on trains from here...will try to be there for when nico is on patrol. DH will most likely be with me now that he has seen what food is on offer there!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

Lukey, 7 sounds good to me.. I only got 5 eggs last time.

What time are you heading to the blood clinic tomorrow?  I think I'm aiming to get there about 9.30ish.

see you tomorrow....

Dolly x


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Me too, me too going tomorrow.

Have had lovely day in the toilets of Marylebone High St with dh.  In between double bloods and scan of course.  Think only one more day til trigger, and no meds again tonight, yipee.  Makes up for nightmare fill-in acu woman yesterday who hurt me with every needle and bled on 2 of them.

Watching strictly Come Dancing, so back later.

Sency xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry I forgot you on the list Sency   
Dolly - not sure yet what time I will get there - depends what time I wake up (if this week is anything to go by I will be 1st in the queue!) and the traffic (if Thursday is anything to go by I will be last in the queue!). Guess we may bump into one another without knowing!
Sorry for zero personality (and anyone who says I seem the same as normal gets a poke in the eye!   ) but I am just so tired - wonder if it's the drugs as I have not had Puregon before? Mmmmmmmmm?   Either that or it's getting up 1 hour before I normally do? Will be spritely in the morning - need to get away by about 11.30 so should get an hour with you lot anyway...

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

anything more than one will be an improvement on egg numbers for me..should I get that far!
Most stuff moved now and stuffed from dinner. Beans from breakfast are having a rather nasty effect on the atmosphere...parp!


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Nell - hope that passes by the morning or we will need a table outside.  
Lukey - it wasn't me you spoke to, but i heard you saying it, just have no memory of what you looked like!

Oh forgot to say, I met Mr T for the first time ever today  He did my scan.  

Lukey, please pass on          to Welshie.

Sency xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi back from 007 FAB  i think louby is comming as well

see you then xxxxxx


----------



## sam123 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi,

I am new to this board and to ARGC.  I have been at the Hammersmith and was due to start IVF there in December but this week decided that I'd rather go to ARGC.  Having done some research , and spoken to a friend who pleaded with me to go there, I made the decision.  I've applied but am now waiting.  When I called the ARGC I was told that the waiting list is 3 months but that I may get in sooner, even Jan, so am hoping that they get back to me then.

I posted on a different site about whether it would be possible to have treatment at ARGC without telling anyone at work.  I managed to keep it quiet whilst I was at Hammersmith but know that ARGC is very time consuming and its difficult to have a schedule since it all depends on how I react.  The problem is that my work is not very supportive - it's 3 absences in 3 months - WHATEVER the reason - and you have an interview with HR.  

Did anyone else have the same problems re work?  Did you ask for unpaid leave for personal reasons?  any advice on what I can do?  I will resign if I have to since this is more important than work, but would rather not especially as we need the money for the treatment.

Sorry if this is a rambling message, it's such a relief to be able to talk to other people about this.

I would be grateful for any advice  

thanks, Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

welcome sam. not sure how I will work this one out if we go forward with a cycle. I will have to travel and stay in London as I live over in Europe! Challenging just getting over for the first appt on MON!!

As to who you tell, that is always a difficult one. I will have to take time off as holidays or sick leave as I did 2 IVF last year and an ectopic plus hysteroscopy etc...so have had to have a fair bit of expected/unexpected sick time. 

Lukey- bung a few more hugs to the sheeply one...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

dear sam 123

Glad you have come over to join us you are more than welcome we do talk a load of rubbish on this thred and not always about our treatment to if you can  put up with mindless twaddle then stay with us. please

I got an appointment with argc with in a week of sending off my paperwork  just let then no you can come any time 

As with work  may be honesty is the best polisy why not explain every thing to the HR  (who ever that is ) and they may suprize you and let you come and go, I'm not sure where you stand in the law but you should not have to loose your job. I also Know that your GP can be very helpfull i have read a lot about GPs giveing sick note for Treatment time s more so for 2 week waits ect.

I wish you the best of luck

Why don;t you tell us a bit more about your self ,for a start are you in london or will you be traveling to london for appointment? ? ?

AS for the rest of my FFs see you at 10.30

pip pip tally ho nico


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

Nico - morning early bird - if you can get there earlier I think I will be able to, queues pending!

Sam123 (so many Sams!) - I will come back to you on this one if I may - bit busy at the mo....good to see you have applied anyway.

Later all

Lukey

(xxxx x  special sunday one)


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Dear all!

I missed you!

Been massively busy as im in for collection tommorrow and plan on acupuncture, walking the dog and not much else for 2 weeks...the house is pristine!

Read pages 2 and 3 and will go back to catch up in a mo!

How many eggs do you normally get Lukey?

How's the flow She?

It was all a bit traumatic last night for my last night injection- dh broke one of the glass vials chipping glass into the powder- we raced around 2 late night pharmy's and ended up in a&e where they drew up the solution in a very fine needle 1hr &10 mins latr.Men are useless in a crisis aren't they? He just moaned abouot how rubbish it was breaking the top off of a glass vial! I felt like i was directing desert storm!

Won't make it today as i'm feeling like rubbish- doesnt take long for the drugs to take hold for a nearly menopausal woman!

Just a note on FSH mine were 19.5- i was told on that lovely scan that i had a poor reserve on one side but the other was good so could explain!

Hello 123 re work- time off etc! ARGC open ridiculously early- when ive turned up at 7.30am it's full so bang on there door at the crack of dawn- im sure you'll be fine!

she- also a starbucks and banana flapjack fan! I feel like im swearing when i ask for a decaf with soya milk!!

Have a fab day today! I'm up at 5 tmrw- in at 8.15am for ec (hope i havent ovulated by then) !!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

as it's sunday a la lukey! xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

lukey shall we go for 10 or 9.45 i;m up and bathed and dressed  just about to take tea and hot crumpets to my lazy boys up stairs.  

i can do any time just let me know 

sorry your not comming loubs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

i think it would be good to get a good table I hope they dont move us on for being to long we will just ahve to keep ordering more cofy


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

just found it lukey 7!!!

Hopefully catch up with you guys in a couple of weeks for coffee- either way i'll be scanning etc!

Back to bed for me- i was feeling quite sick!! Have a great day!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm back and full of susi 

so so nice to meet you all today, so nice to put a face to a silly made up name.

wish we all had more time, but sure we will all meet again soon

of to wach jurasic park on vidio.

be back later

nico


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

Girls

I'm back too  - after waiting at ARGC for a couple of hours after I left you! (they thought I might need extra bloods but I didn't    - though good news is Oestradiol is powering away so an even lower dose for me tonight - unheard of in the Lukey Medical dictionary)

Lovely to see you all too ........... but I can't get used to the real names thing so you will all be made-up ones to me forever! Just sorry Lily, Mel, K, Louby and She were not there.

Come home to v bad tempered DH who had to entertain neighbours whilst I was at ARGC and who "played the last 2 holes so badly" (there's 18 isn't there so WHAT's THE PROBLEM ?!!    ) - will leave him for an hour then I guarantee he will be peeling the potatoes as a peace offering without me asking (Roast Beef)

Have piles of ironing so have to do that now....  

Later

Lukey

xx (xx)


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello! 

It was lovely to meet you all today... didn't time fly by!  I think if we meet up again on a weekend we need to find another venue... but during the week it's much quieter.

I had my call today... still on 600 puregon... but I have to go in for more immune blood tests (only had some done 4 weeks ago!!).  

Lukey I've got to go into the ARGC at 9.00 to pick up an immune blood form - so will probably have to wait a while.  Great news that they've lowered your dose again.  Are you just in for bloods tomorrow or are you having a scan too?  I'll PM you my mobile number just in case you're around at the same time.  I have your change from this morning.  

Sency, did you get the go-ahead to trigger tonight?

Nico, did you manage to drag the boys out of Hamleys!!!

Nell, hope your appointment goes well tomorrow.

Sam123, glad you came over to join us.

Louby, good luck for your EC tomorrow.. hope all goes well.  

love to all

Dolly xx


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi all
Glad those who met up had a good time.  I have met a few FFs now and still think of them as their made-up names, however ridiculous!  They are still on my phone as their ff names which always amuses me 
Lukey sounds like its all going v well so far, enjoy the roast beef
Nell hope the appt goes well tomorrow, let us know what you think of it all.  Much as I now like argc (well most of the time) the first time we went it was NOTHING like I expected.  I thought it would be more plush and special considering its the top earning ivf clinic in the uk.
Sam123 hello, I have now had 4 ivf cycles and my employers have no idea of my tx.  This is due to the nature of my job where there's not alot of understanding or empathy for those who have fertility txs.  During my 1st argc cycle I managed to go to the clinic for daily bloods and still arrive at my desk by lunchtime in the first week (took a/l the 2nd week), just took half days of annual leave, considering I have a fair commute I still have no idea how i managed it!  The 2nd cycle I just took a month off from work but my job had changed so needed to take holiday time and time owed to me.  
The clinic will give you a sick note for the 2ww stating gynae reasons if you ask them.  If you have valid sick note from a Dr then it doesn't matter if your HR dept want to interview you, thats just standard practice as part of a sickness policy, they don't have to be told why you were off, a vague reason such as gynae procedure is enough to satisfy them.  So while I do believe being honest is better its also worth thinking of the long term effects, ie if you have a time off for ivf now, will they still be as accomodating when you have to do it 3 or 4 times (hopefully you won't but I never thought i would have to either).  Almost better to just be off with something else now and decide at a later point if you want to tell them you've had ivf.  The downside to this is when you go back after a month off everyone thinks you'll be refreshed/rested and can't understand why you're so miserable!  Luckily the weight gain from tx can be put down to too much holiday troughing 
Mel, K, Lily (yes its 2.5 hrs, prob similar to yours just sounds further away!) hello and hope you're all ok
louby good luck for your ec tomorrow
I know I've forgotten people so hello to everyone else, she, dolly, welshie, nico  
love
egg
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

Egg - so nice to hear from you - hope you are Ok hun. Glad you posted as I was just about to do my reply to Sam123 and you have said exactly what I would have said and saved me much bad typing! Sam - in a nutshell - I wouldn't tell them, go for gynae op with as much time off either side of EC as you can, some GPs will sign you off for the whole month from stimming). It is REALLY impt that you don't stress during the tx and as you say Tx is the most impt thing just for those few weeks. ARGC is v busy - things rarely run "to time" - not through fault of the staff but just because there are so many girls going through the clinic at one time. You want to be able to sit and read a mag and not worry about getting back to your desk. I know that I will find this easy to say as I gave up work after my 3rd failure as I needed to be less stressed. I feel like a new woman now!
Nellie - good to see you and DH today; he is a sweetie! Really good luck for tomorrow   
Louby - wow - way to go! Good luck to you too - hope you get the best eggie ever  
Dolly - think I have to go in early (yawn) - will PM my number too. Hoping to be able to come straight home tomorrow as I may not get many more chances and am having lunch with a friend on Tuesday. Sure we will see each other though!

As predicted DH now peeling potatoes and being nicey-wycey  

xxxxxxxx (X)

Lukey


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Egg  so good to here from you, do you have any plans for your next move??

Sam 123 hope you have a better idear now.

sency  I have forgotton your real name already  you DH looks like a really kind man such a soft face.

Nellster  hope all goes ok for your app and you enjoyed your after noon in london the shops were mad I hate christmas.

Dolly nice to walk and talk with you and i hope you met up with DH ok

now who have i forgot....................

ah ha only joking 
Jason donavans number one one fan Lukey, good to see you 2 we will have to sit on the same sode of the table next time so we can have a good chat good news on the injection, idid not get to meet my friend today as she lost her mobile but may go to west end again one morning this week we could meet up again 

Welshi I do hope you week looks up a bit next week have a good heart to heart with dh and get things in the right order.

Sticky toffe pudding in oven (no i did not make it) some organic farm in dorset did. better finish feeding the TV boys.

love to all the rest of you

nico


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

By the way who is HR ?


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey everyone

Really enjoyd this morning's get together, let's do again!

Spent ages at the clinic, they called about 12.45 and went more or less straight there, but didn't have scan for another 2 hrs.  Also got to take my blood to the lab myself, Nico your dh won't think much of that I think!  Service?

Worth the wait though, as i got the go ahead and ill be triggering in 2 hours.  So looking forward to a bit of sleep tomorrow morning, "working at home".  Also looking foward to using a HPT and getting a second line, I know its only trigger, but I've never ever had a second line, so indulge me!  

Louby, hope you are feeling better and get lots of lovely eggies.  I am now ery worried about the solvent vial.  Had loads of trouble with the newere Merional vials.

Nell and Mr Nell, hope all goes really well for you tomorrow too.

Lukey - roast beef yum yum.  I'll have some of that wwith nico's lamb shanks too.

Welshie - hope you had a nice time with your sis

Spot on Nico - dh is VERY kind, his faults lie in an entirely different direction......    

Night night.

Sency xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Good luck sency  count down to the longest 2 weeks of your life, but by the sound of it the ARGC keep you busy in that 2 weeks as well
enjoy a lie in in the morning.

Dolly I am off to bed soon    Dh wants an  early nite so sunday papers and a sudoku . 

I would take the lap top with me to catch up for the rest of the night but that might just send DH off on one     and its planet earth or i'm a celeb    just dont know what to watch  

She my little green one  how was your curry lastnite, we missed you today what is happening with your AF and bloods ect

computer playing and on go slow so better post and be done with it

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

Good Luck Sency - just do the vial breaking carefully - they are quite sensitive : glad you got to go! EC on Tues then yeah?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

Nico - HR is human resources - they're supposed to be on your side at work (mmmmmmmmmm    )


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

HR on your side at work - Hah!  Reminds me of when someone in all seriousness stood up and said your manager is there to help you do your job      - not sure what planet they were from.

All triggered and it was a breeze - thanks to emla cream and Dolly's circus music (  - hum circus music / benny hill theme in your head while doing something traumatic) - 2 things I wish I'd known about / thought of 2 weeks ago!  My graduation from utter wuss to brave earth mother is complete.  Actually its not, I,m praying very hard I don't need gestone as I feel weak at the thought.

Seriously - if anyone is finding the Merional a bit stressful, emla really takes the edge off. 

Sxx


----------



## sam123 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi All,

HR is soooo not on anyone's side at my work. One of the guys in my team has had a run of very bad luck (he was seriously ill, vomiting blood for 2 weeks, road accident, Dad had a stroke and his wife almost had to have an emergency C-section at 28 weeks). HR have said that 3 absences in 3 months = formal review regardless of reason with the aim of making it clear that absences will not be tolerated.

So me asking for time off for IVF is not going to go down well at all. Having said that, I will try and ask for unpaid leave, so my question is - how much should i ask for? 4 weeks incl the 2ww? Sorry if I am going on about this but I am getting stressed out about this and I haven't even started my treatment at ARGC yet. I work and live in Isleworth near Heathrow, so could manage half days, but need to know what to ask for.

Thanks for being so welcoming and I look forward to meeting you soon.

take care for now

sam123

Me 39, DH 35
PCOS and endo (had 4 periods this year !!!!)
lap, hysteroscopy, D&C, fibroid removal, fallopian tube unblocked - May 2003 Singapore
Zoladex for 4 months June 2003
Ovarian stim drugs - Oct 2003-Dec 2003
Was just about to go to IVF but saw endocrinologist at Charing Cross who advised that I switche doctors in singapore. I was at the supposed best doc in Singapore but treatment was dreadful
March 2004 - switched doc (still in Singapore) and conceived with Clomid. How crazy is life - trying for ages and then Clomid works for no apparent reason, and no other change. - DD 2 years old
Jan 2006 - Hammersmith hosp
June - Nov - Clomid - ovulate every now and then , BFNs
Dec 2006 - due to start IVF at Hamm H after 13 Dec, but have decided to go to ARGC, and here I[/size] am

Me


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi all,
Just wanted to introduce myself to you ARGC girlies.
I am not new to this site but to ARGC.
We did actually have a monitoring cycle with them about a year ago but decided to go back to our original clinic instead.
This cycle has been monitored, i am due for post ovulation blood test this week and also a hysteroscopy on Wednesday.I am also waiting for my Nk cells test results due in about a weeks time.We did have them done about a year ago and they came back a bit high but they still insisted on partially repeating them this time.
We hope to start an IVF cycle next period.
Just wanted to say hello, sure I will 'see' lots of you in the waiting areas, good luck to you all.
Molly Mo


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi molly  Good luck will you be doing your cycle over xmas? i thought about it but am going for short protocol in Jan, hope to any way.

Sam123 sounds like your work is a nightmare place to work in do you enjoy the work you do ..... i do hope so

I am promoting my self to head of HR at work as im nice to all my staff and always take there side I get in to trouble for it from DH but  the balance gets there in the end.

sency Well done when are you in I am always scared when i trigger that i wil O befor i get there and have to do it all again.  I so wish you all the luck in the world.

as you can tell i'm up at the crack of dawn again the rain woke me up have to get Stella pig dog to the vets this morning, she keeps falling up stairs and i think she is just getting old but want to have her cecked out.

see you all laters nico


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Morning!

Wow Nico, you really were up early this morning!  Hope the vet gives Stella the ok.

Molly, welcome to this thread. 

Sam123, seems to me like your HR department needs to be introduced to the idea of "work/life balance" - they sound like a nightmare.  Are you going to be doing the long or short protocol?

Sency, hope you're enjoying your day off blood tests today.  Glad the trigger went well.

I'm still at home... DH offered to drive me to the tube station (it's a 15 walk and I'm feeling lazy!) and he is on a bit of a go slow  ... but they did tell me to get there after 9... just looks like it is going to be quite a bit after 9!!  Anyway, I probably would have had to wait a while if I'd got there at 9.

better get dressed...
love to all  
Dolly x


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Sam - once you start stims you will have to go in every morning for a blood test.  Blood test place opens at 7:30, if you are there that early you will be more or less in and out, so you could probably work a full day?  Around day 4 you will have a scan to see how you are doing, this will mean a bit of waiting around - even if you are in on the dot of 9 you could easily wait til 10 for it.  From day 7 of stims onwards you can count on needing a second blood test - between 12:30 and 2:30, so you might need to be on leave for that.  As you get close to trigger, Mr T scans you, usually after he has done all the ETs - so afternoon.  I think it is good to have a few days after ET to take it easy, but you wouldn't necessarily need the whole 2 WW off.  The biggest problem will be arranging it in advance, as when you cycle can depend on bt results, and also whether they require a hysteroscopy because they can be hard to schedule, that may delay you a month.

Hope this helps a bit.

Sencybil xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

MORNING!

Blimey feel like I've been up for days - been in and out, done bloods and scan and now back in the cosyness of my house! I have a whole day of washing, ironing and cooking ahead of me - so boring but it needs to be done before I get called back in on double bloods (sods law - that will start today = hey ho).

Sam123 - It will be difficult to know how much time and when to take it off until they meet with you at ARGC - the whole point for going there is to leave no stone unturned so, as Sency says, you may need tests/hysto etc before you even start, then you may be on LP or SP etc. You will def need a monitoring cycle before you go ahead with Tx. To give you an idea - this is what happened to me.... a short protocol girl :

1) I knew my initial consult was on about day 10 of my cycle (*AF1 * for sake of argument) so I had my day 2 bloods done before I went (by my GP) - thus already kicking off my monitoring cycle before I got there, if you like. I then had a scan around ovulation and another blood test at day 21 ish to confirm ovulation. These things completed the monitoring cycle. During this cycle I also had lots of bloods taken to test for immune issues - I understand there is not another clinic that does the same tests as ARGC as they are sent to the US for analysis. These results take 2 weeks to come back and be reviewed by ARGC and until they are done you can't start. 
2) I was told a hysto would be a good idea before I started (I agree!) - this has to be done 10 days or so before your next AF. So going back to the above, I was already on day 21 (*AF1*) when I completed my monitoring cycle so there were not enough days left in that cycle for me to have the hysto (plus US bloods weren't back anyway) so I needed to have the Hysto mid way through my next cycle (*AF2*). These get v busy and if there is not space you may have to wait another month (though should be ok with advanced planning!).
3) If all is clear you can then wait for next AF (*AF3*) to begin Tx (short protocol). Of course depending on results of hysto you may need some other tx etc.

I hope this helps and of course they may not suggest all of this for you but I thought it may help you to see that it, unfortunately, is not straightforward. I still think that you saying you will be having a gynae op in the future is the best plan - that way you have alerted them and then you can be clearer as to when, the nearer to Tx you get? If you ask for unpaid leave won't they want to know why?

Hi the rest of you

Doctor Lukey

xxx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Have a few minutes at Internet Cafe. Wanted to thank you all for your hugs, and it was really great to meet up on Sunday morning and I'm sorry I couldn't stay for longer.

I am not sure what the future holds for me at the moment - my FSH was 15.8, my oestrodial was high (?) and i had a cyst on an ovary which was the straw on the camels back for this cycle.  The doctor I spoke to said that if they tried to stimm me this month they could more harm than good.  However, my FSH has been steadily rising so it could be that I never get to go through tx.  I have considered natural IVF at Create but with the immune issues I think it would be a bit of a waste of time without the IVig & steroids.  

Wanted to wish Louby good luck for EC today, 
Sensy - hope it goes OK with the trigger, its happened so quickly!
Nell, hope the ARGC gave you hope today

To everyone else, Lukey, Mel, She, Nico, ktc, Lily, Dolly, all the Sams, (hope I haven't forgotten anyone) will chat soon
Love Welshbird x


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Welshie - don't give up on that FSH - told you about mine....it was a nightmare a year or so ago

Take care

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi there,
Thanks for the welcomes for me.
Yes, i do intend to do a cycle before xmas providing i get my period by a date that l allows enough time to fit one in.
molly Mo


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Where is everyone - I'm BORED (of ironing, cleaning, cooking, tidying blah blah) - going for a rest as exhausted from this morning's early antics....  (what is that smilie? just found it)

Lukey

xxx (x x x x x x xxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxxxxxx x x x x x x)


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Is it stella pig dog?!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi lukey Yes my little Staffy is called Stella and she is like a black pot belly pig so we always call her Stella pig dog, she is 9 (about 70) and has been put on Anti inflams ££££ for 2 weeks to see if it helps her joints.

had a busy day Nat my assistant has lost her voice but still was at work All day so i covered the phones most of the morning and was at whole sealers buying Gifts for the shop (and a few things for me)most of the afternoon.

just had a big fight with DH over some thing so silly that turned in to tears and tantrums and a few choice words, as as you all know a lot of it revolves around TX how we feel and how they don't feel at all, I have had my tears and all that i could find to drink was Champagne so thats what I'm drinking    

so this is a feel sorry for me don't have a day off this week Best assistant in the worlds last week don't have a replacement OH MY GOD what am i going to do post

sorry

nico


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

nico   (they didn't have "chin up" so hope bottom up will do   )


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Nico, hope the champagne is doing the trick!  Sending you a hug and hope you're smiling again soon!

Lukey, sounds like you had a busy day... I have felt knackered today so haven't done any of the things I was meant to... oh well!  Have you had your call today?  Have they changed your dose again?

Welshie, I'm with Lukey, don't give up on your FSH.  So many girls have managed against all odds to bring theirs down.  

Louby, how did you get on today?

Sency, good luck for tomorrow.  I'm in for a scan tomorrow but I'm sure you'll be downstairs by the time I get there - but I'll look out for you.

Nell, how did you get on at your appointment today?

Just a quick question.... is the blood place busy at 8.30 am?  I usually get there first thing in the morning (apart from today!!) and whizz in whizz out...

love to all

Dolly x


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Dolly -  no dose change today - 300 still and cetrotide in the mornings. Bloods only tomorrow - yippee. Will have to hang around though as double bloods may be approaching uuuuuurrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhh + sigh

Sency - wishing you so much luck for tomorrow - you will do great   

that's it from me tonight - soooooooooo tired (I know 5 am doesn't help but do you think it's the Puregon Doly - never had this before?  )

LOL

Lukey


xxxx (x for Sency)


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

champers hit the spot

. feel much better 

went and cooked to make my self feel better.

Marmalde and sweet chilli pork ( made the marmalade bit up at the last min but it was a good move)
red cabbage and apple 
sweet pot mash.
yum yum bubble gum.

Nell can't weait to here how you got on today

IVF is on beastly Benders (eastenders)


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

morning
#where are you all


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm here! How's the 'poo' head?

Had my egg collected yesterday, phew-was dead worried about ovulating, it being natural!

Loosing a bit of blood at the mo,hope this is normal never ahd it before.

Was it welshie who was worried about the vial? Note to anyone who's breaks- go to your local a and e and ask them for the finest needle so that any glass isnt drawn. Also- i produced a 20mm egg naturally this month with good blood flow to the follicle and womb after 19.5 fsh at the beginning.So welshie it might be worth an appointment and scan alongside argc-the reason my fsh was high geeta told me was that i have low reserve on one side- the stim clinics prefer our fsh to be low to get as many eggs as poss',and when you're older they can sometimes be of poorer quality because you are drawing the 'also ran's from what would have been a natural cycle.Speak to create about immunes- geeta is a real troubleshooter xxxx

Sam- cant you just book mornings off- dont worry about work- this is so much more important- you can always change your job!!! xx

Hi to Moly mo!! xx

Hope everyone's ok- will let you know about fertilizatiion later- off for acupuncture.Want to stop bleeding x


----------



## sam123 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the replies once again.

I was due to start on Day 21 protocoll at Hammersmith next month but won't know until my appointment whether the ARGC will do the same.  i had read on a message that someone was lucky enough to get in before the 3 month wait, so I phoned the clinic this morning and Renee there said that it's not likely that that will happen.  so i may have to wait the full 3 months, but in the meantime I think I'll continue with Clomid.  I'm currently taking Provera to induce a bleed but no signs of AF yet even though I'm not pregnant.

When the time is right though I think I'll start talking about gynae problems and not go into detail.  Knowing HR they'll want to know details but I'll discuss with ARGC before hand - want to make sure that whatever I say sounds reasonable.

I have to watch that I don't become obsessed wtih the treatment and with research and message boards. I've had my screen reduced but open all morning and I have been reading this site more than working.

bye for now

sam123


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

We have an embryo! xx

Hopefully transfer tmrw- have to call in the morning to see if it's divided!xx

Hope all's well with you guys-beautiful day x


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Louby, great news... good luck for tomorrow!

Sam, I had to wait 3 months for my appointment - I think it is the luck of the draw ... but you never know they might have some cancellations.

Had my call.. I'm on day 5 of stims and they've reduced my dose to 300 puregon (looks like I'm copying you Lukey... this has never happened to me before.. I've always been on the highest possible dose), plus have had to have 4 cetrotide injections today!  They've told me I might have to come in twice tomorrow for bloods... has anyone else had to go in for repeat bloods this early?

anyway.. best get on with some work!

love to all
Dolly xx


----------



## sam123 (Nov 15, 2006)

Good luck Louby Lou !


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Afternoon - what a marvellous day....the sun is out and Louby has an embie! Great news Louby - hope you get some nice cells tomorrow   
Sam - glad you are beginning to see the light re: what to do with work - hope I didn't scare you with my post of how it all happened with me but I thought it only best you know how the process can work  
Dolly - good to see them reducing the dose - this is the way forward! 4 Cetrotide's wow - did they say why? Are you in tomorrow for a scan - may see you there? Will be there v early as I can't bare waiting  (plus may be meeting a friend for coffee/gossip afterwards!!)
Nico - where are you? 

Had lovely day in the smoke - had coffee with K after bloods - she is looking v well....thnx for the chat K  ...then did a bit of shopping, then back to ARGC for a quick jab, no extra bloods needed today but they think I will be in for EC on fri or sat (I really hope it's Sat as easier for DH ) - that would mean I will have stimmed for about 10 days I think....they said this was the norm for a SP girl!
Can't believe how quick it's all gone - getting scared and excited all at once!   Please let it work!

Welshie - if you are back home - hope all is well. Hi to Mel, Lilly, other Sams, Egg, Nell (she texted me to say she had no internet at the mo) and She. [fly]She WHERE ARE YOU??[/fly]

LOL

Lukey

xxxxx (todays' x is for Louby)


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh and Sency - but then I've seen you already


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Lukey, I'm not in for a scan tomorrow - I'll be in at 7.30 for my bloods and they've warned me I might be called back in again in the afternoon for another lot.  I always end up taking lots of cetrotide, one day last cycle I was called in one afternoon and had to take 6 shots (luckily they had a giant syringe so I could do it in one go!!)  But never usually had so many so early - usually happens around day 9 of stims (am only on day 5 today).... I didn't ask why - just have my trust in Mr T and do whatever he tells me!!!!

love
Dx


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

makes sense....I'm just too nosey for my own good


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi there ARGC girls (Melmac in particular if you're looking in post-move).

Can I ask you a few questions? I'm thinking seriously about trying ARGC for my third (and final - both financially, but mainly sanity at my age) ivf. I've got BFPs twice in the last few months, and miscarried both at 7 weeks or so. I really want to do PGS before putting any embie back into me again so after a bit of hunting around ARGC seemed like the best place to try.

But am wondering about whether my FSH levels will be a major issue? My first ivf I was 10.3, last one was 9.2. I know a couple of years ago when I had it tested by GP it was 12.something, so it's obviously going up and down (altho oddly seems like down). 

How strict are they at ARGC about this? Much as I'd like to give it my best shot (and think argc is probably the best), I'm not sure my stress levels could stand months and months of waiting for it to come down (possibly...) as I turn 44 in march. Last ivf in September got 11 eggs so would that convince them do you think?

While I'm here any strong feelings about DHEA to bring down FSH (and any other suggestions).

thanks in advance

love Sue xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Sue

Welcome to the madhouse!

So sorry about your miscarriages - I have to say though (and pls don't think I am one of those awful people full of cliches....our favourite one on here is "oh go on a cruise and forget it all; you're bound to come back pregnant"!! WHAT??) that getting a BFP and a good number of eggs, I am sure, would put you in a good position to try again at ARGC. Your FSH really is not a problem as I see it - I am cycling at the mo and mine is 11. It's just impt that on the AF you cycle on that it's not too hgh. As for PGS/D I know they do it at ARGC but this you would need to discuss in detail with the doc at the intial consult. I really recommend you getting registered for an appt as there is at least a 3 month wait at the mo. Good Luck. Hope that helped and not hindered!

Lukey

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Helloooooo my lovelies

Tis the *green* one here - how are we all doing?

Yaaay *Loubs* to your news. When's embie returning to the mother ship?

Has *Sency* had EC or is that tomorrow?

Hopelessly out of touch at the mo - on a 3 day working week this week so will be able to catch up properly tomorrow evening or Thursday - phew.

*Lukester*, EC for Fri/Sat?? Gosh, that has gone quickly! I like your style.

*Nellster*, hope your appointment went well yesterday! Are you back in Germany yet?

*Sam123*, hello. I got an appt within 2 weeks - call them up on a daily basis for a cancellation. Sorry can't answer your other question - I'm a new starter myself 

*Lilly*, did you have a scan today? Love to *Mellster*, *Egg*, *Sams*, *Ktc* (please show your face ), *Nico*, *Welsie* and *Dolly*. Hope I've forgotton no one! Think I'm coming down with DH's evil cold. Throat is all scratchy and coughing like a heavy smoker - gaaah! The curry is on order - going to have a lie down and cheer on the *Red Devils * before DH gets home and starts sneezing all over the place.

So sorry I missed you all on Sunday. Bet you had a right old natter!!

*xx*


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Shouldn't have that signed off 'Dr Lukey'?!!

Blimey am i right in thinking Sency,Lukey and Dolly ec' either side of the weekend? Fantastic! Great news on your dose (hahahaha) Dolly!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry Sue and hello. Thought it was Sam that asked the FSH question - I'm afraid I can't help but sure one of the other girls will have an answer.

Don't forget that Prof Tash is on tonight - set your recording devices if you can't watch it.

ttfn
*xx*


----------



## kate101 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello ARGC ladies. 

I have posted a few times but am lurking a bit as I'm waiting for af to arrive before I can start my monitored cycle. I was wondering if any of you could let me know the ARGC view on endo cysts on ovary.  I had one removed in Aug before my NHS ivf attempt and I am worried that I am getting another.  What do ARGC do about cysts?  Do they ever do treatment while you have a cyst or do they insist (cyst!) on removing them?  I ask as I am dreading the thought of yet another laparoscopy as have had had three in last year and a bit and stomach beginning to resemble a map (not to mention the emotional side of things)!  Also, I had last cyst removed privately rather than wait forever for NHS removal and it cost lots and lots of precious ARGC money.  Any thoughts gratefully received.

Off to get in to PJs before sobbing my way through Prof Winst!

Thanks again,

Kate


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello lovelies.

I go off to the office for a day and there's so much 

I'm really tired now (exhausted in fact) so this will be a bit short and I'll catch up properly tomorrow.  DH had ants in his pants cos of his man flu and I got zero sleep last night listenig to him coughing and puking  

Welcome to all of the new girls.  This lot are a mine of info and a pillar of support when you need them.

Welshie, Lukey, Sency, She, Nico, Nell (hope all went well), Louby (great news), Dolly, Sam, Mel & K, hello.  Glad that you all had a nice meet up at the weekend those that went, and glad to see so many of you doing so well.

Well I had another scan today.  NK results had changed slightly but not enough to force a change in meds.  The second sac doesn't seem to be developing and it looked like there had been no change in size and the heartbeat was no longer there.  Twin 1 however is still romping away, has doubled in size and you could clearly see the beginnings of arms and legs.  I was a bit upset about what had happened to the second one, but I have to be philosophical about it and accept that it wasn't meant to be.  

Off to lie down for a bit.

Later

Lilyx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello my lovelies I'm back   

Lily,   hun.  I know it must be tough but glad you seem to be concentrating on the baby that seems to be romping away    I know what you mean, it's lovley to see what looks like arms and legs!  When do you have to go back for another scan?

Lukey, great to eventually ctach up today for coffee.. feel like I've known you years     My round next time but we'll have to have a praline danish!

Kate, sorry I can't helpyou with the cyst question but hopefully one of the other girls can.

Welshie, Lukey, Sency, She, Nico, Nell, Louby, Dolly, Sam & Mel...  

Big hello to all the new girls, it's lovely that you can join us as it must be quite daunting joining this thread... we don't just chat about fertility issues we have good old giggle and a laugh.  I've only met a few of the girls but feel I know everyone so well 

Sorry I haven't been posting lately, had another traumatic weekend... to cut it very short my dad had a heart attack on Friday so we spent the weekend in Wales.  Thankfully it was considered mild and as long as he changes his lifestyle a little he'll be ok.  On top of this I've had quite a bit of brown blood discharge (TMI)over past 4 or 5 days but I've been worried.  ARGC asked me in for a scan today to check everything is ok... thankfully everything is fine, both babies doing well and one was even doing a bit of a salsa.  I'm just praying that's the end of my trauma for now.. don't think my stress levels can take anymore.

Ok, off to watch Prof Tash (love the name She)

Love all

K x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

ll

nico ALIVE but 2 2 2 Busy

love youy all


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Short post as have to get to bed. Need to be on a plane back to UK again tomorrow at 0830hrs!!! Not good planning.
Had a great consult- honest and to the point. They consider me a challenge as I am such a poor egg provider, so they will try their best for me. I have to go for a mid cycle scan on thu, and then do the OPK surge and do bloods at day 21. I can try and get HLM over here and then give ARGC the results, not sure HOW I will manage that one but will try. If all goes well, I can start the first month my FSH meets the mark. Had my 17 vials this morning for the immune stuff. DH had is HIV/etc done. Blimey, we both needed a cake and latte after that. Not much shopping done= really too busy but have stuff booked for thu when I am back. Anyone around then? No dh with me this time= he is back in Germany getting house ready for some friends of his that are visiting at the weekend.

Welshie= hope the journey back gave you some time to plan the what next...
Lovely to see everyone. DH says hi too 

Forgot to say that I will be in London again, from tomorrow lunch and flying out again on fri lunchtime. I need a lie in....desperately....


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh and summary of consult/

Short protocol. Bloods for immune issues recommended. 
Dependant on eggs may need ICSI- PGS if there are enough of them, they would like to take any I get to blast. Dr Tim was unsure why my E2 is so low when my FSH is high. I have a timeline that is going to be a nightmare to sort out with work; I will need to be back in UK for CD2 if my bloods on CD1 are suitable. He reckons they will start me out on much bigger doses to stim me. I grinned when he mentioned OHSS....not likely with just me and my egg. I have to remind them too that I am stingy with my eggs before ER day as they will take this into consideration with my trigger jab and how they flush out follicles etc. He thought I may have been O'ing prior to retrieval....
It was chaos and we saw money disappear into the clicking whir of the credit card machine like nobodies business!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh and finally, no internet till Fri....  BOOHOOOOO


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Nell - glad you had a great first appointment. So good when people take on board what you tell them about your history.  Really sounds like they will give you the best possible shot.  Difficult about the timetable etc.

Lukey - did you have second bloods yesterday?  How are your follicles looking?

Nico - your life is manic woman, hope you had and dh made up, hey ho, there's always more champers.

Lily - so sorry to hear about twin 2, but great that the other is doing so very well.  Wow, must be amazing to see arms and leg starting to form, development is so fast at this stae, its just incredible!

ktc - what a traumatic weekend for you, but sounds like things are going OK.  Very reassuring to have another scan and see that all is well.

Kate - don't know about the cyst, but I think there is a strong chance they will want to remove it.  There were a couple of cyst aspirations when I was in yesterday, and one at the same time as a hysto.  I'm sure it will depend on your individual case.

She - great to have you back in glorious technicolour.  Glad you will be slightly less busy this week.

Hi Sue, others can advise better on FSH levels, but does't sound like you will have any trouble at all.

Update on me.  Had EC yesterday and it all went really well.  i felt fine after the general, went to LPQ with dh, and ran into Lukey for a quick gossip.  A bit of discomfort yesterday, but feel fine today.  I got 17 eggs.  Woo Hoo. However, embryologist just called and only 10 were suitable for injection so feel really quite disappointed with that.  Of the 10 injected, 7 fertilised.  I know 7 is still a great number, but its a bit of a drop from 17, and just worried that they will drop out of the running at a similar ratio every day.  .  ET will be Friday, posibly Sunday if blast, but I feel that is less likely now.....

Sencybil xxx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sency

Try not to worry too much.  I only had 8 left from 17 once they had discarded the immature & unsuitable ones and the rest had fertilised.  5 eventually got to blasto so please don't give up hope just yet.  It's still a long way to go.

K - it never rains but it pours does it?  I hope that all is a little better today.  Glad to hear that the bubs are still hanging tight.

Lilyx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks Lily, that is really great to hear.  I had 3 mini pork pies to cheer me up, and they helped, but not as much as first hand good experience!

Sency xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm still here just to to mad and busy to reply to you all 

lots of love 

I may take fri morning off so i could meet some one for a coffee.

lots of love nico


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Well, I'm back in wet and cold Wales 

Will just let thing coast for a while, keep checking my FSH and try to enjoy life a little

I have just about caught up on the gossip.  What a lot of chat!  


Lily, so sad about twin 2   but it seems twin one is romping away.  How thrilling to see arms and legs!

Looby, wow, its all moved so fast since last week.  Thank you for the advice on the the FSH possibly being affected by one ovary.  If Create would treat the killers cells the same way ARGC will it might be worth my while going there first.

Lukey, how exciting - EC this weekend.  You must be so nervous.  Take it easy and rest as much as possible to give those follies a last minute push.  Fingers tightly crossed for you

Dolly, I'm guessing you won't be far behind Lukey.  Its great they lowered your dose.

Nell, I 'm so glaad you had a positive meeting on Monday.  The next few weeks will fly by with the monitoring.  You and I will me obsessive FSH monitors 

Sensy, 7 embies is a great number.  I guess they will let them go to blast.  What a nerve wracking time

K - so sorry to hear about your Dad.  It sounds like you have been through the mill.  They must be strong, determined little babies  - or just very relaxed and going with the flow    

She, hope you are feeling better and the curry helped shift the cold/cough 

Nico, take it easy!! (stern voice) and relax a little.  Hope you and DH have made up.  You should get your HLM booked in case it gets very busy after Christmas - its a date in the diary and it might make you feel a bit better knowing you are making progress.

Is Mel moving house at the moment?  She's really got her plate full!

Hi to everyone else and all the new girls.

Welshbird x


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi there everyone,
Been reading all your posts and getting excited for you all.
I had my hysteroscopy today and now waiting for next period when will hopefully start short protocol IVF/ICSI (whichever Mr t decides)
Love to all
Molly Mo


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Blimey - how much more knackered could I be??! Up with the lark again to get to scan and not have to wait too long (yeah right!). 

Lilly - I did think of you yesterday; so sorry to hear about twin 2 - I am assuming you had somewhat prepared yourself for the news? Still - it must have been a very sad moment. Really sorry....but so glad that twin 1 is a fighter. Hope all continues to go well for you   
K - praline danish defo   
She - how are you feeling hun?   
Welshie - good to hear you that you are taking it all in your stride - as every good sheep should!! Why not have one go with the Create for the fun of it? How are things with DH?   
Nico - god woman - slow down will you??!! Can't do coffee I'm afraid as busy on Friday (between bloods, if I still need them) etc
Nell - great news! Brilliant - your prep obviously helped the consult and good that you could get your 17 vials done too! Did you feel dizzy afterwards? - I did and nearly passed out in Regents Park! Can't do coffee tomorrow as again busy between bloods
Sency - lovely to see you looking so well after EC. 7 really is good my love - I would kill for 7 goodies! Just try to be patient as if they all go to blast you will be laughing and if they don't, it is not the end of the world as it just means they know which ones are such front runners and they want them back inside you ASAP (best place)
Kate - no idea about cysts sorry; why don't you call them up?
Dolly - are you scanning tmrw?
Hi Molly (glad hysto all good) and the Sams, Mel and Egg

All went well with me today - quite excited really - as you know if I get 7 I'll be delighted - well I saw lots of follies today so fingers crossed should get some good eggies! Being cooked for a bit longer (!) so EC Sat or Sun hopefully. Had repeat bloods today and changed to Merional for the 1st time. Now awaiting call to see what to do tomorrow. The girls have been brilliant and are so patient with all my daft questions! Saw Dr Tim who was very explanatory throughout the scan too.

Apparently going to be gale force winds tomorrow - hate that.

LOL

Lukey

xx (extra x for Sency and Lilly today)


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lilly     just had a few min to read through will you have to do the IVIG again?? look after your self .

Taking staff out tonight to a Sushi resturant tonite to thank them for all the hard work thay have put in to the new salon. I so hope its not a late 
Ill get back later 

love to you all 

nico


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Lukey, that is great news, loads of follies, and almost ready to go!  Someone next to me in recovery was talking to the nurse about how much better the EC anasthetic is than the hysto one, so I'm sure you'll be looking good too after yours!

Nico -enjoy yummy sushi, not a very lingery type of dinner, so you should be home nice and early.

Sxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Girls, hope you're all well.

Lily, so sorry to hear about twin 2, but glad to hear that twin 1 is doing well.

K, sorry to hear about your dad, hope he's feeling better and taking it easy.

Nell, it was nice to see you and DH briefly the other day. Sounds like you had a very positive consultation. Wow with all that coming and going you must be feeling knackered ... I'm feeling exhausted and I've only dragged my self from south London for bloods!

Sency, 7 embryos is good. A friend of mine only got 2 eggs, 2 embryos and now has twin boys! I'm sure they'll carry on dividing nicely for you.

Welshie, glad you got home safely.

Molly, hope you're feeling ok after you hysteroscopy.

Nico, sounds like things are hectic! sorry can't make coffee on Friday... have got a hair appointment at 10.30 so will have to dash off after my bloods. Enjoy your sushi (my favourite... I often nip down to Yo Sushi if I've been to ARGC around lunchtime!).

Lukey, I'm not scanning tomorrow... only bloods so far.. will be in at 7.30am. I got there at 7.25 today and there was already 5 people ahead of me. By the time I left at 7.35 there were about 20 people waiting! On my last cycle if I got there at 7.30 I was in and out and no-one else was there!

Well I thought my lower dose was too good to last... it went back up today.. but only to 450. I'm sure it will be back up to 600 tomorrow! I've felt SO KNACKERED today - not sure how I made it through work... at one point I was tempted to find a quiet corner in the canteen and have a nap!









love to all....

Dolly x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi ladies. Could somebody tell me about the clinic? I have had 6 mc, no cause found except for antiphoshphuloipds which I knew I had before, been on heparin and aspirin each time.  The last two embryos had trisomies, - my age.

A friend has offered to donate eggs for me.

I'd like to know about ARGC, cost, what do they do, where are they, anything, really..

I have never been to a fertility clinic and know nothing at all.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi drownedgirl - ARGC are in Central London - nr Harley St and have the best stats in the UK for IVF/ICSI. They monitor you very closely (blood tests every day etc) adjusting your drugs to match your own body.... and scan a lot too. They are very, very busy but very successful. They believe in testing for immune issues and do more thorough testing than any other clinic (they send your bloods to the US). You will see a doctor every time you go there but the bad news is there is a 3 month wait! (though you can get cancellations if you can go last minute). Cost wise it varies dramatically depending on what you need. But due to the close monitoring the costs can rise quite a lot : eg 5-10K+

Sorry to hear of your m/cs - I am sure they would be able to help - they do most things fertility wise, as far as I know...not sure about donor eggs though (I know they do this at The Lister another strong clinic in London). Why don't you get an initial appt and then see what they say?

Good Luck

Lukey

xx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi there,
Good luck to those who had EC's or ET's today.Funny to think I was in recovery from the hysteroscopy maybe with one or two of you.
How do you all get to know who each other is ultimately?I would like to say hello sometimes during the actual cycle.
Sencibyl...What is the difference between the anasthetic for Ec and hysto's?
Best wishes to you all
Molly Mo


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

good morning

way to much saki for me last nite but amazing food DH is still stroppy with me but I don;t remember what about any more, wish i did not have to spend all day with him at work.

as i have said be 4 never work with children animals and my DH

hi Molly good luck with your TX i'm sure you will meet us along the way .

hi to drowndgirl I'm so busy at the mo I will have to sit back and read for a while to catch up on all the new people .

MEL are you moving?? we miss you 

Nell look 4ward to hereing your news on fri

love to every one 

nico


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Ohmygod! So much happens in 36hrs on here!

Here goes on the failing memory!

Great news on 7 embbies sency! That's fantastic!

Lily-glad to hear you've got a big strong baby growing in there...sorry to hear about the other,I know it's hard but I always think on that being better than a very poorly suffering baby x

K- sorry to hear about your dad-hope he gets better soon x

Nico you always make me grin- sushi,champagne,I can't keep up!

Drowned girl (where did you get that name?)-dont know if anyone's told about the Natural Killer cell blood testing at argc yet but basically it costs a fortune,gets flown to chicago and is massively helpful to women whose immune systems are killing of the embbie

Ok people- I had my embbie transferred yesterday!!!

Called the clinic(lfc did the transfer etc) at 9am we had a top grade 2 cell day 2 and by the time we got there at lunchtime we had 4 cells (felt like a champ!) we normally scrape through!

So now it's the 2ww! yipee!

Good luck to all the ec/et today!! xxxx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Louby that's fantastic news.  What a superstar embie!  All the best for the 2ww!

Nico, sounds like the early night plan went by the board!  Give your volatile creative-type dh a wide berth until your poor head feels better.

Drowned one, lots of good info, I think with your history ARGC is the very best place to give you some answers.  They don't offer donor egg for free treatment as other clinics do, but if you have your own volunteer, that is probably a different story.

Molly - what day was your hysto?  I have no idea what the difference in anasthetic is, I was pretty surprised there was one, and I only heard it 3rd hand anyway.

I have certainly discovered the hardest part of this process so far, waiting for the embryologist to call!  Feeling better today though, all 7 are between 2 and 4 cell, as they should be.  I was so relieved I didn't ask for more detail.  I was just so convinced that overnight we'd have lost them all.  So about 6 hours of happiness, and then I'll start getting worked up about tomorrow's call. 

Sency xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello girls

In a rush as had to come to studio today following a very long day yesterday 

Happy days Loubs - hope you are resting up with your precious cargo and that your 2ww flies by 

Dolly, you poor thing - can you take tomorrow off so that you can have a nice long weekend? Do you know how many more days of stims you have left?

Sency, sounds all good to me - yaaay for your embies! I guess you'll go for blasts?

Lilly so sorry about one of the twins  . Soooo happy that the other little one is doing well - how exciting to see limbs! How many weeks gone are you now?

Guess Mellster is moving to the church - ello sweetheart. Hope you won't be without heating.

Welshie, was a cute smiley - awww.

Yo Lukester - at least you have your newish jumpers to keep you warm from the evil winds! When's your EC? You've just raced thru' your tx! Hope mine goes as swiftly.

Yaay Nell, glad your consult went well on Monday. Safe journey back and see you online tomorrow.

Hello Nico, K, MM and DD (yes, where did you get that name from)??

My nose is dripping like a tap today. The hoped for husky voice which is the usual result of the sore throat has failed to materialise - really want to be home tucked up in bed watching Loose Women 

ttfn
*xx*


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

She - you are always ill you poor thing - no NK cells for you then?! Hope the sniffling stops soon   
Nico - saki - that is mad on your head - hope you are not suffering too much and that DH is not doing your head in in other ways   !
Louby - WOW an embie on board and so easy too.....must be somehting to say for this natural lark?    Really good luck
Dolly - hope you feel a bit less tired - got your texts and can't wait to hear where you are at today   
Sency - see, all embies doing well! - great news. Know what you mean about waiting for the calls though - I swear it is the worst bit  
Hi all you others - WHERE ARE YOU?    

Had bizarrely easy day today - had scan yesterday so only needed bloods today as they wanted my Oestradiol to go up a bit more before triggering. Anyway was expecting to have more bloods and another scan this afternoon but morning bloods came back much higher and apparently scan was straightforward from yesterday so no need for anything further. Hoorah! ....... so Lukey is triggering tonight! YEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAH....now I'm worrying about breaking the vials which I did last time...so EC is on Saturday which is prefect as DH is in new job and did not want to have to take a day off at short notice twice (the other for ET, fingers crossed). Got to do the trigger at 8pm so if I'm on here then, someone SHOUT?!!    She - you said it had all gone quickly for me. You know what? - I think it has raced by too but this is Day 11 for me so not so quick really.

LOL

Lukey

xx (x for She today)


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

when this mad work day stops going round i want to get of and not get back on EVER  

Lukey XXX well done good luck

loubs same to you 

sency when is ET good luck

that all folks 

nico


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the snog burd but are you confusing me with someone else? I'm never ill - have only succumbed to DH's wretched cold because of heavy workload!  Good to hear you'll be trigger happy tonight - hope you've set your mobile alarm and any other alarm devices in the house   What are you triggering with?


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Lukey - that is fantastic news.  Woo Hoooooooooooooooo.  Don't worry about the vial, mine were fine and snapped nice and cleanly.  Make sure the dot is opposite where your thumbs are, I think thats where I went wong with the Merional, I was putting my thumbs on the dot, if that makes sense.  Anyway, its all on the instruction leaflet.  Are you driving up on Saturday?  We  stayed in a hotel on Monday night, to ensure a stress free prelude to EC.  If you are triggering at 8pm, I would guess you are pretty high up the list - I triggered at 8:30 and was number 4.  Anyway, enjoy tomorow, no drugs and no trip up to London, so you can sleep in a bit.

S xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

She - I did not send you a snog - you are ever hopeful    - oh go on....... have one on me  

yeah must be confusing you with someone else? Nico?


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Nico is never ill either - just overworked!
Less than an hour to your trigger - are you all set? Is it going in your derriere


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

No - saving that area for the lovely gestone (fingers crossed??!!)...In my lovely flat tum (I wish - swollen with lovely follies and a bit fat anyway)
Wish 8 would hurry up..........


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Sency,
My hysto was yesterday.Whilst i was in recovery I heard one of the nurses congratulating someone on their 7 eggs collected.
Well done with them.......BTW my DD was from IVF where 7 eggs were collected.
Best of luck to you and all
Molly Mo
x


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Lukey ......nearly time.  Remember to allow mixing and faffing time!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

me ill

never 

i'm cooking some thing amazing to make up with dh. 

a comfort eat fish pie (home made) with my very tierd hands, if this dose not do it i give up.

hope i wont be bacl later 

see you in the morning


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi there...... how are you all?

Drownedgirl, hope the others have managed to answer your question re: ARGC.

Louby, hope your little embie is happy in its new home... now the hard part!

Sency, great news on your embies, I hate waiting for those calls... it's torture!

She, sorry to hear you're not feeling too good - hope you feel better soon.

Lukey, great that you're triggering ... hope you've got everything ready... 3 minutes and counting. I'm in to pick up more drugs tomorrow so I'll look out for you - but as Sency says sounds like you might be one of the first.

When I was waiting today the couple next to me were telling one of the nurses that they had broken a drugs vial and the glass had gone into the powder.... is this catching... must be extra careful when I open my pregnyl vials!

No news from me other than had scan and looks like we have around 10-11 follicles (which is about what I usually get) was hoping for more as my FSH was so fab this month.

DH is making me dinner tonight (yippeeee - it's a very rare occurance as he usually works pretty late)..







which I'm glad of - I'm still feeling shattered. But am off work now until Tuesday (or even the following tuesday depending on timing of EC).

Love to all

Dolly xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

[fly]*LUKEY... TIME TO TRIGGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/fly]


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

Dolly - you lovely girl! I'm all triggered now....went in at 8.02 exactly! By the way - I'm not in tomorrow - EC Sat Dolly, you do trgger minus 36hours


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

yeh... go Lukey go Lukey...  lots and lots of    for tomorrow.  Let me know how it goes, I'll be on tender hooks waiting for your text   

Mel moved to the rectory last Friday and I think she said she won't have broadband access for a while.  She's also at a conference this week so she's probably tied up.  I don't think she'll mind me saying she's doing well (so are bubs).  I met her for coffee last week and she looked really well    Hi Mel if you're reading.

Thanks for all your thoughts about my dad, he's doing OK and will hopefully be out of hospital in a week or so  

Anyway, take care my lovelies... off to watch last weeks McDreamy before I stay up for tonights... She, did you see the bomb one... was so hoping Derek was going to kiss Meredith at the end.

K xx


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Lukey, am still mostly a lurker but wanted to let you know how pleased I am that you have triggered, Good luck for your ec Saturday

Dolly, I also always worry about shattering the glass from the vial so last time they gave me 4 vials instead of 3 so I had a spare, £15 well spent if you're a crazy worrier like me!  

K was so sorry to hear about your dad and glad he's a bit better, alot of stress for you at the moment, take care of yourself,

Lily, so sad for you about twin 2, good to see you focusing all your energy on the one remaining, hugs to you,


egg
xxxxxx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies,

Just a quick one as up to my eyeballs in unpacking with DH.  Have caught up on most of gossip and just wanted to say loads of luck to Looby, look after yourself over the next two weeks     and      to Lukey, enjoy your rest tomorrow and all the best for Saturday morning.

I will catch up with everyone over the weekend.
Take care everyone.
Love Welshbird x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Well done suga! Hope it didn't sting!
Nice lie in for you tomorrow!

K, baby, how's your dad doing?  Yes, I watched last week's and I was aching to be kissed - sorry, for her to be kissed   !


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

Sorry lukey... meant Saturday!  Am all over the place!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh the Mcdreamy scene when he asked "Where is she?".......................


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

yes and then his eyes when Addison came around the corner.... ah,


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I didn't even know his wife's name - Addison?


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Ooooooh! Have just finished watching this series on DVD and dying to tell you all what happened  

Won't spoil it though.

007 vs McDreamy ?  Its a tough one


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

McDreamy any day

MORNING! Can't do lie ins - woke up this morning and panicked that I was supposed to be "on the table" !! 

Have a lovely day all

Lukey


xx


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Who is this Mcdreamy? (and i don't think Daniel Craig is nearly as 007 smooth enough so it must be him)

All the kisses on the board to Lukey good luck lady for tommorrow (and to anyone else who is collecting)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

Loubs - McDreamy is the lovely man in Greys Anatomy (Thursdays) - his character is called Dr Shepherd and he is one of the main surgeons ..... and Ktc (K) has a picture of him on her posts : he is gorg! 

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

have not got a clue what your all talking about 

like i have time to wach tv i have never hered of gray anatomy,

good luck to lukey and i'm sure dolly wont be far behind you  sency in the lead i wonder how many more BFPs we will have be4 christmas .

I have to morning off but only as i have to do some housew work and go to the bank its my weekend to work and i still dont have a new assistant yet i'm so in denile that atNat is going on wednesday..

be back later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Morning morning

A bird has just flown nto the kitchen window, scared the bejesus out of me!  Can't see it, but big mark on the glass where it hit.

It's torture hour, waiting for the embryologists to ring.  Am on standby for going in for ET.  Kind of would rather the little ones got to blast, but then if it was today it would be Mr T putting them back, and would prob get my regular acupuncturist instead of just whoever is covering the weekend.....brain is like soup.

Lukey, mad one, hope you are still in your jammies and doing something relaxing.

Nico - You lucky lucky thing, a morning off to do housework (not).  Did the fish pie do the trick?  I am not telling my dh anything more about you and your cooking exploits, he will want to trade me in.

OK, I can now join in with a claim to fame.  Alex Hanson, who is being widely acclaimed in the role of von Trapp in the sound of music, went to school with my dh.  They usually have a school get together just before Christmas, wonder if we could get (free) tickets??   

Please ring, please ring, please ring.......

Sency xx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

PS - can you tell me what happens at ET.  Does dh get to be in the room? Do you get completely changed into a gown, or just take bottom half off?  Do you see the embies on a screen and/or get a piccie of them?

Sxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi sency - hope the waiting is soon over.....Not had ET at ARGC but previously at my other clinic you just whip of your undies etc and then they get to work. They use a clamp thing (like they do for a smear) and then in they go through a catheter! Apparently Mr T is very fastidious and it takes a while - sure he will explain it all. Of course DH can be there - it is an emotional time. Not sure about screen or piccies. Let su know when you knwo

Lukey (no not relaxing but will be soon - too much to do)

xxx (x an extra one for you)


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lukey  can i have one of your special kisses , I'm at work feeling down I just have not got a min to my self 

me me me me sorry


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Sency

Just whipped off my bottoms for my ET (this was at the Lister). Nice calming music was playing in the background and DH held my hand  We saw the little blastie on a screen which was kewl - it had just started hatching.
I've heard that Mr T places the embies in the best location hence him taking more time.
Have you had a call yet?

Lukie, what are you up to??

Nico,  (no tongues though) 

*xx*


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

Oh She - so base...

Nico - I know this is what you REALLY meant[fly].....(x special kiss for Nico today as she is so busy and the rest of us lazy moos are doing sod all)[/fly]

She - am pottering trying to plan ahead on the food front so that I do not have to carry anything (except embies  ) for a few weeks. You?
Sency - what's going on? 

xxx (x another special kiss for Nico)


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Little Miss Organised!  What did you think of Gray's Anatomy last night?  I'm NOT happy!  Poor little George!  So what time is ET for you tomorrow?  

As for me, watching Loose Women with my box of tissues and trying not to think of work


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

Why do you need tissues?!

Have taped Greys so don't tell me a thing about it    - saving it for when I need something to do (soon??!!) - EC at 7am   - apparently I am near to the top of the list - thank the lord


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

6 embies still going strong, so ET for me on Sunday. AND bonus, called the acu clinic, and it is my regular gal who is covering Sunday, so very pleased about that.  I have heard that on a Sunday ETs aren't in ARGC, but round the corner somewhere, and its not Mr T    .  Never mind.  I can't imagine soft lighting and mood music though, not really ARGC ish?? 

Lukey - you ARE organised - I'll solve that problem by sending Mr Packhorse to do the shopping  !

Nico xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx for you.

Would you believe I am working, on work!  Not going back until next Thursday now, so seeing as Mrs-I pretend-to-be-sympathetic-but-really-I-think-you're-skiving, otherwise known as my boss, has promised my report to the head of department on Friday next, I better do a bit today.  Only watching crappy American sitcoms on abc1 anyway. (No sky in this house.)

NHS stress therapy later, ooooooh, something to look forward to.

Sency xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Trust me to lower the tone   I've caught DH's cold - nice drippy nose today. Meanwhile he's on the mend now - I'm furious.  Still, nice to have a day off as it's been a looooong week.

7am - ouch- what time will you be getting up tomorrow morning??

Hurrah Sency - how may embies will have have returned and how many days old will they be?  

Sniff sniff, could I have some kisses puh-leeez


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

[[fly]color=purple]xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx for She[/color][/fly]

great great news Sency - does not matter who does it as long as they go back in


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

that worked then


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi argc girls - i'm a bit of a lurker at the moment, but have sent off form to ARGC along with grovelling letter asking to be considered for cancellation due to ancient age...

You lot do make me laugh tho  

keeping fingers crossed for ET for you sency - very exciting.

Do any of you know how argc are about taking any odd things to bring down FSH? I'm rattling with wheatgrass and agnus castus at the moment (am prepared to try anything), but am considering adding DHEA for the few months I'm assuming I'll have to wait until tx (which will scarily make me 44...)

Do you know what their attitude is generally?

Sue xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Sue

You ARE brave coming to join us maddies! And yes we like to make anyone laugh that come this way...laughter makes babies in the end I am sure of it - well, who'd want to appear into a world full of miseries?!!


Anyway - I have never had a conversation with them about it but I know a lot of girls do swill the odd potion to assist with such things! I do believe however though that they like you to be "clean"; to be fair I suppose they want to work with what you have and anything that may get in the way may not help them? (if you see what I mean). I would suggest you discuss DHEA with them though as this is a bit different to AC and WGrass as it is a hormone etc.

Good Luck

Hope you get the appt soon

Lukey

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Yo everyone- I AM BACK at last. 

What a time- I am now on OPK watch...and then more stabs over here.
Sency- how great to have embies...I never got past one egg so would be over the moon with those numbers. I am feeling a little apprehensive about talking to work about cycling. It means leavinng them in the lurch at 24hrs notice and I hate doing that. As it is my left side O'ing this month I think I have worked it out with my FSH, left ovary is poo and needs bigger kick up bum than right side. Hence the higher FSH. I never got any eggs from the left side at ER, although bizarrely it is the side that I got pregnant from the natural BFP. 

Too much to catch up on really.

Kisses for SHe,
Hugs for Welshie
CUddles for Lukey and Dolly, and mega big macho huglets for the rest of the crew,...


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

Nelst you're back! Hoorah  - glad all went well etc xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yaaay Nellst! How are you? Hope the journey back wasn't too arduous.

Hi Sue and welcome to the house of fun. What is DHEA? It's not the same as DHA is it?

Thanks for my kisses Lukey and Nellster.
*xx*


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

Read the thread on HDA/DHEA She - it might help - it's bloody confusing I know   Basically - DHEA is hormone derived (can't get it here) and DHA is fish oils........I know and you all thought I was thick


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I can get DHEA, and I tried it, but made no difference at all for me. I have told ARGC about my wheatgrass and herb fetish, and they are ok with it. DHEA alters more stuff so would not take it without them saying JA...


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

JA?

Ja...ffa?
Ja...son Donovan?
Ja...nuary?
Ja....pan?
Ja....net?
Ja....nitor?

    (got EC-alert laughter)


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

JA- Ja as in Ja, das is gut!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

ohhhhhh - I see, always forget you are in Germany!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Just had yummy dinner cooked by DH. FIsh with mushroom ravioli and a cream sauce with salad. Next we are having marxipan and a brew. I love DH, and should probably point out that I am tipsy on one glass of cavernet saivignon....


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Nico, morning off to clean... that's not a morning off!  a morning off is feet up, cup of whatever and the papers (or breakfast tv!).... do you ever stop?!?!?

Sency, sounds like you're embies are going good!  Hate to shatter any illusions though.... no soft music at ET!  And you don't get to see you're embies (although on my first ET they did show me a picture of a blastocyst - not mine sadly!).

She, hope you feel better soon.

Nell, glad you're home safe.  Dinner sounds delicious!

Lukey, a massive good luck for EC tomorrow.  Don't envy you getting up at 4.45 am though....

Just had my call.  No change on dose.... BUT have to go in for IVIG on Sunday.... I was looking forward to spending the day relaxing with DH (he's going to Twickenham tomorrow to watch the England / SA match) so I won't see him until he rolls home afterwards!  Plus they've asked me to come in at 8.00 am!  Wonder when I'll next get a lie in..... can't wait!!!!!

Lots of love to all .....


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Lukey baby - nice early night for both you and DH methinks.
Dolly, hope the ivig goes fine on Sunday and that you'll get a lie in soon.
Mmm, dinner sounds lovely Nellster! Think it will be tomato soup for moi tonight.

Sue, call the ARGC next week in case they have a cancellations. I got my initial appointment in just after a week and a few days.

*xx*


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Blimey been off for a couple of days and you go all mad with more of this 

Too much to catch up on!

I will say massive hugs and good luck to Lukey for tomorrow.  Let us know how you get on!

Sency - good luck with the embies.  See I told you there was nothing to worry about  

Must go and get food.

Back later to catch up some more.

Lilyx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

DH off to pick up Chinese takeaway, so its feet up and an old episode of Poirot for me tonight!  Lukey, all the very very best for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.

Nell, glad you are back, even if tipsy!  Love the idea of big macho huglets!

Lily - yeah, I'm a much happier girly since yesterday.

Dolly - good luck for IVIG - I will look out for you on Sunday but think I will be in later than you.  Read 'hope' I will be in later. Don't worry, I didn't have unrealistic expectations, LOL they showed you a pic of a random blast!

Hi Sue, Welshie Nico

Takeaway is here, yum!

Sency xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

Thnx lovelies  - until tomorrow.....   

xxx (xx for my eggies)


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening All

Just wanted to say hi to everyone,  

Lilly, sending you and your little slow growing embie some     , I hope this works out for you and DH.

Lurkey, Queen of the thread, I reckon, best of luck for tomorrow, lets prey this is your time, you've had a positive walk down the yellow brick road lets hope that the wizard will grant you your wish at the end, we all really hope so.  

Welshie, this bloody fsh is a .ucker! can I say that? Not sure if you look at the slow responder, multiple cycle thread but a few of the woman have gone abroad.  One woman waited a year with ARGC to see if her fsh went down, it didn't, went to New York and her babe is due next month!! She is annoyed with herself for waiting round for so long with ARGC.  Apparently in USA, you basically get you money back after 3 goes if you don't fall pregnant.  Another factor the woman take into consideration is the strength of the pound against the dollar.  Worth thinking about, a holiday in the big apple and throw in some IVF well your at it!!!

Sencybil, I have to say my ET was so different from my first cycle.  Mr T seemed to clean out my womb with a prob with some cotton wool, I have to say he seemed to be there an age, god what have I let myself in for by saying that, I shower everday honest!.  Your also dressed as you did for EC, your in a really tiny room with your DH by your side and two embryologists looking down your wanny! Well that was my experience down the other clinic they have anyway.

Hi to everyone else.  Did any take a photo of you all when you met? You could post it here if you did!

Love
Sam x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok- off to bed with my gorgeous hunk of a DH.  
Lukey- have told your follies to play ball and cough up some fabby eggs tomorrow   ...be thinking of you....urm, in a non pervy way of course 

FSH stands for flippin sucks hormone, but that is only my opinion and not a medical fact!!!


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi girls, thanks for the advice on DHEA - makes sense not to add even more unknowns into the mix, just for now at least. Might give them a ring and ask anyway.

Thanks for the cancellations advice She - we're off to cornwall for a few days next week (am still mad as a badger post-m/c a couple of weeks ago so think we need a bit of calm(ish) time away). Then wil start chasing ARGC for cancellations the week after. Good to know it is actually possible to get one quickly.

Good luck sency for the ET, and Lukey for the EC. FIngers and everything else crossed.

love Sue xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

morning 

I did not clean the house i went to work as some one called in sick so totaly exusted and off to work today .

Busy weekend for some of you good luck sency lukey and dolly   X X  XX X X X X 

Nell hope your work are understanding about your TX poor you haveing to add air fairs on to argc bills as well.

Sue  welcome sorry to here of your mC I got appointment At argc with in a week of sending my papers in  as i said i was in london and could go at any time so enjoy your break and good luck.

to all my other little FFs lots of love and just to let you no this little Nigella had a take away last nite too . feel guilty as hell but loved it.

off to shower for work

pip pip tally ho  roll on sunday off


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Rats, am coming down with a cold. Must be the time in the big smoke that did it. 
Lukey and sency- update us when you can....


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Does someone want to quote and amend as needed....I think there may still be folk missing or in the wrong section...

Last UPDATED 24 November








*Taking a Break*

Sam2995
Egg
Mary k
Reena
Gracie








*Waiting to start*

Amber
Truly
Nico67- starting in 2007
sam123
Sue93








*Monitoring Cycle*

Welshbird
Louby lou
Jeannethorndike
She-Hulk
Little Nell
Mollymo








*Down regulation*

Truly








*Stimming*

Dollydee








*Egg retrieval*
Lukey








*Embryo transfer*

Sencybil1- 25 Nov 06









*2WW*

 *Bun/s in the oven*

KTC
Lily
Melmac


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi girls, hope you're all well.

Lukey, hope EC went well today and you're now back home taking it easy.

Sue, enjoy your break in Cornwall - sounds like it's just what you need.

Sency, I might see you tomorrow - the IVIG lasts about 4 hours so I could be there up 1-2pm. Good luck with your transfer. Have you heard from them yet today?

I think my hormones must be raging... I watched I'm a celebrity and was crying when they got their letters from home (big tears rolling down my face!








) ... how sad am I... I shouldn't really be admitting this in public!!!

I'm really hoping I don't have to go back in today... afterall I am going to be spending the best part of the day there tomorrow.

Love to all

Dolly xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Dolly - I was sniffing too at that part..although I can now blame it on my cold!!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sniffing I was waleing I thought Jasons was the nicest one (my Dh cuts his hair you know  ).

At work and Just got AF  .  so looks like late jan short proto for me when shoul i book my HLM could all be over Be 4 valentines day.

hope all id well I'm so lost with posts this week but you know i do care about you all.

nico XXXX


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Dolly, will look out for you tomorrow then, I am in at 10:30 for transfer.  sjc, thanks for the warning re what to expect tomorrow!  A party round my "wanny" then!!!

Lukey, hope it all went really well hon.

Nico - takaway is a god-given right, do not DARE feel guilty about it!

Sency xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2006)

hi girls - quickie as v dopey and a bit sore....we got ten eggies (hoorah) - beating our previous record by 1 so we are v pleased... Ikeep sleeping off the drugs and must now get up or will be wide awake all night.

hope all good with you all and will read back tomorrow - thnx for all your thoughts - let's see what the fertilisation call brings??  

LOL

Lukey

xx (x extra one for you all)


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

fantastic lukey - well done. Rest up now. Sue x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- almost a football team there mate....yeehar....  thoughts for fertilisation.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2006)

Great news lukey!  Well done... hope tomorrow brings more good news. 

Sency, Party round "your place" it is then!!!!!   Are you having EC at the ARGC tomorrow or at the clinic round the corner (I didn't even know they had a place round the corner!).  

Nico, enjoy your day off tomorrow.  Have you got anything nice planned?  I'm with Sency, don't feel guilty about take away.  I cook dinner every day of the week, BUT Friday is my night off and we always get takeaway.  

No real news from me... my dose has been lowered to 300 puregon again and I've been told I need a scan after my IVIG (I really am going to be there all day!!).  I'm going to take my laptop and a good stash of DVDs (got The DaVinci Code and the 2nd Pirates of the Caribean) and lots of food! 

Dolly x


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yay Lukey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxx (one for each eggie)


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Bumper crop Lukey - nice one!!

Good luck tomorrow for Sency and Dolly. 4 hours of IVIG sounds tough - what occurs if you don't mind me asking? Bad result in the rugger Dolly, hope your DH isn't too ****** off  Hope you are over the IACGMOOH trauma..

Sue, so sorry about your miscarriage and hope you have a lovely break in Cornwall. Where abouts will you be going?

Where did she get that word *wanny* from? Or was it a typo  
Thinking of wannies, will one have to go thru' the added trauma of a brazilian  before mid cycle scan next week??

Yo little Nigella, hope you enjoyed your takeout!

ttfn
*xx*


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2006)

She - no brazillian for me; just a good old, close-crop trim; like to be tidy me  

Good luck tomorrow Sency - keep calm and enjoy..

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lukeeeee - how'r u feelin' hon?  Hope not too sore.  Are you taking arnica?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2006)

nope - can't take any more pills than the ZW vits and everything else I'm on or I'll be rattling around the hosue making too much noise(even more than normal  ) - feel quit good actually esp as DH cooking! (he said does DH stand for Desperate Husband bless??!!   )


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

LOL!  

What's he cooking?  My DH is hopeless in the kitchen - he makes a lovely cuppa and fab soft boiled eggs. 

R you going to watch Gray's tonight?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2006)

Wasn't it on on Thurs? The one with George at the end? or is there the nesxt one on tonight? - if so - sure am watching (what channel)


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi tv addicts  Im just finished work and have to gp out for drinks Nats last sat in salon would much rather be in front of tv with DH (depressed husband)

sunday day of  rest whats the bets i find something to do  . i do have some windows to undercoat   and the housework i never got done this week,,,,,,

lots of love nico


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2006)

She, having IVIG involves being hooked up to a drip for 4 hours (v. dull!) but I go prepared for the boredom with lots of films and puzzle books.  And the last time I had one I did meet a nice girl and we had a good chat.  I spoke to DH briefly when he was on his way back.. he didn't sound best pleased!  That's 2 matches he's been to and 2 losses (he went to the NZ one too).  

Nico, please try and slow down.. you  make me feel exhausted just thinking about what you get up to!!!

I laughed out loud when you were talking about downstairs hairdos... before my last scan I actually wondered if I should go and get a wax... but then didn't have time... but do always tidy up before I go!!!  I  worry more about EC and ET - must try get an appointment early next week!

love
Dolly x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I also pondered the trimming of undergrowth and then decided I could not be arsed. DH has often said not to wear anything I want him to comment on first time we meet up, as he pays not a jot of attention to it. If I ask him is he likes something, he will often drop it on floor and say he thinks it would look great on the bedroom floor. DH= delicious husband.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

little nell said:


> I also pondered the trimming of undergrowth and then decided I could not be *arsed*.


No pun intended


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Luuuuuuuuuuuukkkkkkkeeeyyyyy      Bumper crop!  Thats fantastic.     for fertilization

Dolly, you must be close behind.  If I were you I think I would use the 4 hours during IVig to sleep 

Nell, so glad you're back safe and sound.  Hope you didn't have a hangover this morning.  

Sency - hope tomorrow goes well, and you and your wanny    have a great party

Sam, thanks for the info on the US IVF, its certainly worth me bearing it in mind,and yes you can say that - I said it A LOT last week, along with other various colourful words 


Nico - really, I agree with Dolly, slow down, your making me exhausted aswell.  I think if you are trying to cycle at the end of Jan then you should book your HLM very soon as you will need in done early Jan (at least 10 days before Day 1 if your on SP) 

She - just to add to the general discussion on the hairiness of one's 'wanny' - I didn't even bother shaving my legs!!! ( I'm normally neat and tidy a la Lukey but living on a building site for two months sort of leaves you with a 'why bother' attitude) I guess they've seen it all before   

Hi to Lily, ktc and Mel - hope you are all having nice weekends with your little passengers 

Looby - how's it going?

Hi to everyone else.
Love Welshbird x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

*Sniff* 
*cough*

G'night all....


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Morning all!

Haven't we all been busy!

Way to go Lukey! How they all getting on?

Probably missed something but how did you get on Sency?

Thought of you Nico when that horrible Scott said 'I'd give JD botox and a hair tint' what a horror!!!!

Been mega hormonal last few days- watch out world and am getting tired and have a big belly- is this normal/so quick!!?? Blood test a week tommorrow- love to all xxxxxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

morning

dh cleaning house me doing nothing.......... well im going to try


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

Morning girls

Blimey I've had 12 hours sleep and feel marvellous now!

Good luck to Sency today for ET       - hope the party is good!
Dolly - hope you're hormones have settled down and you are not too bored with that drip in your arm - portable DVDs; great idea!
Nico - good to hear you are trying to keep still at least...I can totally relate, I can not do nothing if there are things to do - however this time I am being v selfish and doing sod all apart from talkiing to you lot!
Welshie - lovely to hear from you - you sound very upbeat - hope so. How are the sheep??!!
Sue - hope all good with you - did you post off your forms?
She - bet you're at the gym - enough to make me feel guilty as hell...
Louby - wow - a week on Monday - gone so quickly I can't believe it
Nelst - hope you are feeling OK with that cold - bless you...stil you've got DH to keep you warm 
Lily, Mel (it's Sunday so you will be busy in the rectory   !!) and K - hope the babies are nice and cosy

Well ........................got the call and 6 out of ten are now embies!! This is fab for us, so we are v pleased. Obviously hoping that all goes well with them all but also have to be realistic as we have had some slow down in the past etc....still - very pleased and smiling a lot today (now)!

Later

Lukey

xx (x for Nell, x for Sency and xxxxxx for my embies)


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning morning..

Still in bed (wot a lazy cow).

Happy ET to Sency.

Nellster, how's the cold? Hope you are on the mend - mine's just about gone now - hurrah!

Yeah Nico, let your man do the housework. A lazy morning with Sunday papers and a mug of tea. I take it that JJ isn't with you this weekend?

Keep those feet up Lukester. Good news on your embies! That's great news - am chuffed to bits for you both. Big game today - we will have to find a pub to watch it! I'm dreading it though 

I hope that you are enjoying your dvds Dolly - what a great idea.

Welshie!! Wot are you like - hairy legs!! I know you'll have me but I've never had to shave my legs - no hair whatsoever 

Mellster, hope the move has gone well - we MISS you. Come back online sooooooon.

Loubs, are you still drinking loads of water? Won't be long till Monday week! Are you off work?

Better get up and erm yeah, should go to the gym though not in the mood at all. Maybe a run round the park is in order as it's such a sunny morning.

ttfn

*xx*


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

morning all of you,

fantastic lukey, 6 out of 10 is great. And pretty impressive 12 hours kip too   I've posted off the forms which is good and has stopped me fretting most of the night away (still haven't spoken to old clinic about transferring notes - am strangely nervous about their reaction, god knows why...).

She - we've got a posh b&b for 3 nights near st ives. Bit worried as it says 'one small dog allowed' (which DP claimed ours was). In fact she's an enormous scruffy lurcher so suspect we might get turned away at the door. Will be good to just get away from everything for a few days tho. DP devastated by last m/c and not sure he feels up to more pain (as he puts it). Do feel for him - think due to his age he's done a lot of the grieving about not having kids, now I've swanned into his life and started it all up again (lucky lad). Hey ho.

Hi louby lou - hope you're coping ok with the dreaded 2ww. I was fine in the first, but absolutely unliveable-with horrible monster in the second (luckily me and dp live 200 miles apart - don't ask  ). I think you're entitled to be hormonal right now. Good luck.

Sency - Good luck today, thinking of you

hi to everyone else

Sue x


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lukey, that's fab news hun.... sending you lots more     .  Keep me posted  

Sency, hope all goes well today  

Just having a laugh about the trimming posts      I thought I was the only mad one... I had a wax (just a tidy) day before EC and also did a bit of trimming to tidy up... DH thought I was nuts     

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend.  I'm doing a Nico today and having a huge roast (whcih I'm hoping will last me into the week  )

Hello Welshbird, Nell, She, Nico, Lilly, Mel, Sam (s), Louby, Dolly, Sue... and anyone else I've missed.  I know I'm not posting so much lately but I'm still keeping up with all your news and sending lots of    to you all

take care

K xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hellooo gorgeous

How are you? How many weeks now are your embies?
I'm with you on keeping a trim lady garden.  - gone are the days of letting it just go wild!

Roast what?? Details please as well as veggies, sauces etc. I'm starving - really must get out of bed...

*xx*


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

lady garden
downstairs hairdo
undergrowth

I am so glad I joined a quality thread........

Sue - have a great time - I love Cornwall and was there only 3 weeks ago. Hope the dog shrinks in time!
She - I know - v nervous about the game but think we should win   
Had a text from Mel who said Sunday Service in the rectory went well!     

Having roast too - chicken surprise surprise; for the protein - will have it at 3 ish then Man U. My DH thinks I am so funny with my Man U obsession - he says to look at me you'd never know I was a football hooligan   

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

by the way - that was chicken (surprise surprise)  not chicken surprise


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

Just thought I'd let you all know where I am now.  Off to London today for day 5 scan, and then hopefully (if all is well) start stimming on Monday.  Very excited, and there is a chance we might know the outcome before Xmas.  I think I will be very sober at New Year - or very very drunk!!  Off to stay at MIL, and luckily they are not there for the next 8 days- how long does the stimming normally last (I'm thinking about 10 days).  Decided to go with drugs from ARGC as they seem to change alot, and this is our first time, so a bit unsure.  Even the lady at ARGC said they were very busy at the mo!  Leaving DH in Wales, but will have our dog for company!  I'm sure I'll probably bump into you at the clinic.  

Very entertaining thread by the way!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Good luck with the scan Jeanne.  I stimmed for exactly 14 days (trigger was on day 14 and EC day 16).  I think it's around 12-14 days for LP.  I did double bloods from about day 9.  You'll be very easily spotted at ARGC with a dog     Shame your DH can't be with you but at least he's in a fantastic place (being a Welsh girl I would say that!!).  Good luck!

She... I'm doing my best.. roast chicken, roast potatoes, stuffing, roast parsnips, peas, carrots, mashed swede, cauli, cabbage and proper gravy... gosh I'm hungry typing it out.  No pudding planned but I'm busy steaming my xmas pud (i don't like xmas pud too much but the smell when it's cooking is fab   )

What's all this talk of football... now I can deal with bush trimming, cooking and McDreamy.. but football.... thought this was a quality thread     Don't believe Lukey when she says she doesn't look like a football holigan... it's the innocent looking ones you need to watch  

K xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

PS She I'm 9+4 (i think).  Have my last scan with ARGC on THursday... I am so going to miss that place.. it's been like my home for the past 3 or 4 months!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

am loving that you think I look innocent


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- innocent- HEHE!! 

I feel like poo.   Still full of cold. Nose like a 100m sprinter and a really irritating cough, and sneezing fits every 30mins..Grrrrr. 

We also had to get up early to take DH friend to the airport. SO we then went back to bed, and got up 10mins ago. Now DH is busy in the kitchen making soup for lunch. He is also going to do a prawn thai curry for later. He has a sore throat so we can sweat this bug out together!! Nice house guest left us 2 bottles of champers as a treat, which we will save till I can taste the stuff!

Work tomorrow and need to chat to the boss and see what the lie of the land is like about me starting treatment. I am dreading it. I have some leave left to take which will cover some of it but not all of it. I also am not sure about getting the HLM in this month. Might be pushing it. 

DH has an appt with the new bloke on Mon so then we will find out if he goes back to work this year or not. He is better until you stress him and it is easy to notice. He "left the room" a few times during our consult, not really but in his head. He finds it really hard to deal with a lot of stuff at once...


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

sorry to be dense but what's HLM (seen it a few times on this thread).

Thai prawn curry sounds good, so does roast chicken, ashamed of my beans on toast for sunday lunch...

Sue x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

My house is so clean every slirting and window sill has been dusted hovered ans all floors mopped all by my darling husband.

I did the kichen but thats all 

we have been to the farmers market  yummmy organic leg of lamb and lots of wonderfull cheese. and red wine .

Nell hope you feel better sweat heart and good luck with your boss.

On the trimming of the bush subject we have some friends and when ever he and my dh have a few drinks (he is a photographer) they go on about opening a salon for pubic hair trimming dyeing and taking pictures in a tastfull way and doing a book on it. they have some very strange idears.

have not read through properly yet so back with personals later.

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

sue its my falt its my name for  hystoloadsofmoney as its cost so much at ARGC for a simple thing.  and its just stuck as the name.

we are all quite bonkers so welcome to the mad thred


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

sue- I so love cornwall...if you get the chance get a visit in to the lost gardens of heligan. I love that place. 

HLM = hysto loads a money. Hysteroscopy that they do to prep the uterus and check out how it hangs so to speak for ET.  Doctor we had also said it seems to dilute the effect of any NK cells too due to the flsuhing with lots of saline.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh and I once trimmed my "ladygarden" (I love that word now for some random reason) into a letter of the alphabet that DH name starts with.


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

HLM made me laugh - i think this is going to really break the(already pretty battered) bank. But in for a penny.. (i'm planning to put it on the mortgage if nec under 'home imprvoements')

Went to the lost gardens a few months back little nell (niece at college in falmouth so go down a lot). Brilliant place but not sure they'd let me in with mutt in tow (can't remember can you?). Bet it's ace in the winter

Am so tickled by ladygardens but may have to lurk a bit longer...

Nico could do with your man around this flat (did he come already trained?)

Sue xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lukey well done good for you when will you have them put back?

She  Im lost with your TX when do you start 

Jean glad you find us entertaing we like to amuse our selfs

I have let DH to go to the pub to wach footy bless him 

sency ... looking forward to your news was it today they were going in the oven

Dolly hope your IVIG went ok to day you did not miss much the weather has been terrible today.

I know i mist lots of you 

But im off to put my feet up with the papers and a glass of red 

xxxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

My loooong post has just vanished - dammit!!

Ktc, well impressed with your menu - trimmings galore!! Had to buy an organic bird today as DH was hinting heavily so will have roast dinner. Have only had sushi today so will be starving later.  Your embies are almost 10 weeks old!  Where has the time gone??  Will be at the clinic on Thursday so might run into you.  Let me know what you'll be wearing and I'll look out for you.

Nico, sounds like you're having an excellent Sunday.  Is your DH a virgo? To answer your question, mid cycle scan is scheduled for this Thursday. No idea of when I'll be starting tx though...

Poor Lil' Nell - sounds like today's the worst day of the cold. Your DH is a bit of a gourmet!  Will have to cunningly show your post to my DH when he returns from his bike ride!  I'm hoping his name doesn't start with Z!!

Lost gardens!  No wonder we couldn't find them  

Jeanne, you're progressing swiftly.  Good luck with tomorrow's scan.

Hmm, innocent Lukey?  GOAL!  GOAL  Will be back.

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Watching cheesy abba fest...on tv. Am flicking between that and the footie and missed the goal..feck. 
As for the LGoH,


> Dogs welcome on short leads except between 1st March and 31st October inclusive


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

She  dh is an aquarian  but loves things to be tidy he has very high standards in every thing he dose wich make him the amazing hairdresser that he is , he is hard to keep up with some times.  but I try. do you think you will have tx in jan?? or later

nico on 2nd glass of wine lovin it


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

timing is my big worry now...do i go with first decent FSH? I have a timeline that Dr tim drew up for me. Bloods on CD1 and they will decide whether it is a goer or not....eek! 
POAS last night for OPK, which is early really but they told me to start when I had the call from the clinic. Seems way too early- maybe they forgot I was not truly midcycle when they scanned me. This cold is really rotten, and I hope that it shakes off soon.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nell  I'm not to good with the science stuff but I always want to just get on and go but when you sit and think about it when is a good time to do what we are all doing, time is a funny thing and life is so busy .  this time of year is always mad with family and christmas and if it was any other clinic then I would say go asap but with the argc i think the best time is when WE are all sorted and ready for them to take over our life for a few weeks.

not sure i am answering you question its the wine .. better go get the lamb on


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Sublime goal by Saha!

Sue, like the sound of your b & b. I hope you have a great time - when are you off? We went to Portloe in May which was just beautiful - tiny little fishing village. Last year we were as at St Mawes and took the ferry to Falmouth. DH dragged me to the national maritime museum which wasn't really my cup of tea 

Lukey, I have a signed van Nistlerooy jersey  How was your roast chicken?

Jeanne, hope you won't be too lonely on your tod at your MIL's house. Will you have an internet connection?

I'm sorry you missed the goal Nellster - it was a cracker. Gave such a scream when the ball went it that I almost dropped DH's laptop - gulp. Why don't you try some hot water, honey and lemon with a few shavings of ginger? So when will you be starting tx? Did ARGC advise you to start when FSH was lower? Sorry, a bit confused..

Nico, I hope to start tx towards the end of January as I'm working on a big project which will bed down by Jan/Feb. How 'bout you?

K, sorry, I love footie. But also love rugby and F1  If you are in touch with Mellster pls send her my love.

ttfn
*xx*


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

She  I am going on short proto col and af is now so i will be end of jan too all going to plan.. so we may be together  new year new start lucky 2007


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

That would be kewl - but I'm sure to be on long protocol. I hate downregging - wonder if I can ask to go on short.....


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

think i am on short as FSH lev hi  age and i respond well to drugs accutually i dont have a clue why im on short But have been told i will def be may be the nk cell thing as well ... as i say i dont do science i just do as i'm told

xx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi all

Finally back, very knackered, but 2 embies on board -one perfect blast and one slightly iffy not-quite-blast.  Have christened them thunger and lightening after today's weather conditions!!!  Boy did it rain when we were driving up!.  Unfortunately the other 4 haven't moved on since yesterday, so unlikely we will have anything for the freezer.  .  Had to wait for ages for the prty to get started, but quite a good turnout down my wanny, 2 docs and embryologist.  No Mr T though.  Also on clexane now, bah, more jabbing.

Going to have a little sleep, will be back when all this nonsense talk of football is over with!!

Dolly - hope the time passed OK on the IVIG, looked like you were well into a DVD.

Lukey - 6 that's great, now the torture of waiting for the call each morning from embryology 

Sency (xx one each from Thunder (a bit behind) and Lightening (fast and full of energy))


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sency- great news on your new passengers...hope you plumped up the cushions and have yummy snacks too!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nico,s sunday menu

roast organic lamb (leg)
roast spuds  (in goose fat)
sweed and carrott mash (lost of butter and black pepper)
honey parsnips.

and as i have not been shopping this week nothing green at all , may find some peas lerking in freazer.

and if man u win football then a happy DH too what more could a girl want.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

sency how wonderfull  rest up Are you at work or not. myy 2ww it was hot and sunny and i could not sit still , but a winter 2ww is what you want.  do they leave you alone or do yopu have to go in for bloods?? you also do not have to answer all this today take it easy 

TO thunder and lightning X X


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

It is looking like my FSH is high when my left side is ovulating, which makes the next cycle potential for green light or the one after the one after that!!
Nose drips are really annoying me now....


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

nel how do you know the left from the right?  and is it al ways alternate


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

Girls - blo*dy yabba yabba yabba...

Hoorah for T and L (Sency) - so glad it's all done and lots of         for them liking their new home....feet up and DH doing everything from now on for as long as you can blag it!  
Nico - menu = gorg, DH = gorg (also JJ who you have not mentioned but who I think = gorg too) - sounds like Jan is a good time to go for you?  
She - BLO*DY HELL! - we wus robbed! Did you stay at Tresant (that's what we call it) when in St Mawes? Also you mentioned you could not find the gardens; look towards the top of your legs....??!!     (pmsl - always wanted to say that too)
Nell - sorry about your drippy nose and the footie - glad DH is not too bad -  I guess you have to just take it slow eh?   
Jeannne and Sue - you are fully fledged now as madhousemembers  

Haven't had the chicken yet : roasties, parsnips, chicken stuffed with garlic cloves (too many) and red onions and found some brocolli (which I LOVE) - then might have Xmas pud    

Later lovelies - only 12 hours more of torture to next embryology call    

LOL

Lukey

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (x for T, x for L and xxxxxx for my embies in their dish(es?))


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

lukey  JJ with his mum this weekend  but he is GORGEOUS as is the name of our shop.

and are you saying that man U did not win....


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi all,
I have just had my day 1-2 blood tests confirmed and been given the green light for short protocol.
Anyone else out there similar stage or just started?
Molly Mo


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

wooooooohooooo Molly - great news!

Nico - a draw

[fly]xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx[/fly]


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks, scary but here goes......again!
Molly Mo


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi molly  wish you had a profile  as i have a very bad memory.  good luck to you and dh . do you have to travel far for bloods ect


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Nico and Lukey,
No, I don't have a profile,haven't been very good like that, how do i go about this?
Thankfully, I don't live very far away( North West london) 
What about you?
Was amazed to see fifty million people (probably 30 million of those to do with ARGC) at HCA place today waiting for blood tests on this wet wet sunday morning!

Molly Mo


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Just popping in quickly as have to go and sort out dinner before starving DH makes a mess in my kitchen  


Great news Lukey on your 6 embies     

Sency lots of    to Thunder and Lightning

Sue, hope you have agreat time in Cornwall - what is the name of the B&B - always on the lookout for nice hotels that will take a pooch (mine isn't so big   )


Nell, TMI about your gardening !!     Hope your cold gets better quickly.  I'm obviously not quite switched on with all this hormone stuff but I wondered if I too might have a crappy ovary.  I've only made it to EC twice, but all the eggs only came from one ovary - but not sure it was the same one both times.  There is a private clinic not far from here - I will check my FSH each month and see.

AS you can tell I haven't accepted its all over, bit worried about how I will and when I will know when I have to - if that makes sense  

She - is it your mid-cycle scan on Thursday ?  Did you do any bloods this month, what with your on-again, off-again    We had a REALLY bad day yesterday with the rugby, I'm afraid the only thing that cheered me up a bit was the England score    

Nico, glad you've had a nice relaxing day.  Still sound quite busy in the kitchen though.

Jean, good luck for the next couple of weeks.  Hope your DH and dog are OK by themselves.  

Hi to everyone else
Love Welshbird x


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Sency great news about Thunder & Lightening (so love the names!!).  Put your feet up and take it easy... I managed to get away without doing anything.. still get DH and DS to empty dishwasher as I say it's too much bending... it's working so far    Are you off work for the next week?  Have they given you the day to go back for the preg test, guessing around middle of next week.  Try and stay sane hun    

Nico, ARGC leave you alone on your 2ww... it's quite weird as you become used to all the calls and visits  

Feel quite sad I didn't have a party around my wanny... just MrT and an embryologist hanging around in the background... it took ages though and he seemed to stare at my 'wanny' for ages... oh well, I'm getting quite used to people staring at my wanny     (Nicely trimmed of course  )

She, when I get a bit more organised I'll PM you to let you know what I'll be wearing on Thursday.  Mel will be there too.

K xx

PS welshbird.. I'm with you on being cheered up by the England score


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Molly i think you just click profile at top of page

Welshy Hope things are fine with you have been thinking of you this week what is your next move,  have you hered from clinic at all ?  i so hope your not giving up on argc keep testing your FSH .

I have had a day off and i can never be to busy in my kitchen I am now full up with supper dh asleep on sofa .

about so settle down to a sudoku and the telly


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

WOW, lots of chit chat going on eh!

Lukey, GREAT NEWS about your embryos... well done!  Hope tomorrow brings more good news.  Great that you managed to catch up on lost sleep.

She, I'm so jealous of your lie in... I am can't wait until I don't have to get up at 6.30!  Did you go running in the end?

Sue93, hope you're dog manages to get into the B&B!

Jean, good luck for your scan and hope you get to move on to stims.

K, I bet it will feel weird not having to go into ARGC everyother day.

Nell, hope your chat with work goes ok.  I always get myself worked up when have to talk to people about it.  Are you going to tell them what you need the time for or just say it's gynae?

Sency, great to see you today.  Good news about your embryos.. hope they like they're new home and decide to stick around.  Sorry I wasn't very chatty this morning... but I can't begin to tell you how knackered I was today (I know all I seem to go on about is being tired.... but I don't sleep very well and it's made worse when i have to get up at the crack of dawn every day!).  I was watching Pirates of the Caribbean.

Molly, great news that you're about to start.  Good luck with everything.  I'll be in for early bloods for the next couple of days so if you see me please say Hi (I usually wear a pink or red baker cap which saves me doing my hair!).

Hi to all and sorry if I've missed anyone.

Well, my day was pretty boring... got up at 6.45 to be at the ARGC for 8.00.  Went down at about 8.30 and finally left at 2pm (luckily they put me at the front of the scan queue).  Had a scan with Mr T and I'm not quite cooked yet.. he said a few more days.  But they've warned me I'll probably be in twice tomorrow.

lots of love

Dolly xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

Dol - think you need these....     for your tiredness

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Dolly - that's OK, I wasn't very chatty either, was smiling madly to conceal nervousness!  Great thing about being so tired, you won't have a sleepless night before EC - well I certainly didn't, slept like a log despite being in strange hotel room.

Nico - yum yum, roast lamb is my favourite.

Lukey, we had chicken too - all by wonderful dh.  I'm back to work on Thurs, but think I can keep blagging it until PG test       which isn't until FRIDAY 8th DEC.  Bl**dy ages away.  Will be OK this week, the one after will be the tough one.

Molly, must have passed you in the bloods place.  I was there just after 8:30 and manged to be number 6 in the queue - at the price of standing in the rain for 20 minutes.  I'm afraid is like that every Sunday.

Welshie - don't think too far ahead just at the moment, see how that FSH goes over a few months.

Nell - clever you knowing which ovary.  My only moment of semi liking my NHS fertility "specialist" was when I had a scan and he told me if i got pregnant that month it would be a little socialist, as would be from left ovary.

Need some help girls, just done my first clexane injection.  The instruction leaflet says don't get rid of the air in the syringe, but there's loads of it - more air than fluid, and it just doesn't seem right to inject a big air bubble into myself?    

S xxxxxxxx (all for Welshie)


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi Sency, unfortunately I wake up at about 5am every morning.. even when I am really tired..  this morning I was awake at 3.30 with tummy ache.. so only had 3 hours sleep!

Re: the clexane.. I know what you mean and I always get rid of most of the bubble - but not so much that the liquid comes out of the top.  Can't think it makes a difference as long as all the liquid goes in.  I always thought that if you injected air bubbles it was bad for you, that is why I don't do it, but it must be an old wives tale!  

Hope you're taking it easy.

lots of love
Dx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Evening you chatterboxes!

Sounds like you had quite a party Sency! Congrats on T and L! Great names. Glad to hear that your DH is looking after you  too.

Dolly - 3.30!!  How about warm milk and honey, or hot chocolate, or camomile tea coupled with a massage by DH 

Wretched footie Lukie - mind you, was glad that it was a draw in the end and Chelski came out firing on all cylinders in the 2nd half. Great game though - proper footie! Yeah, stayed at the Tresanton - even have a photo of the cream tea we had there which was immense!

Welshie - you cheeky burd - can we not talk about







. Though was expecting a tanning as last week's victory wasn't exactly convincing. Mind you, you lot got stuffed! Yeah, decided to have bloods done on 2nd day as flo resumed during pedicure  so yes, Thursday is mid cycle scan.

Good luck with your tx Molly. Wish I was starting tx tomorrow 

Sounds like it was roast chicken all round apart from Nellster's thai and Nico's lamb....

K, will pm you on Wednesday night - will be good to see you and Mellster!

Have done sod all today apart from go to Waitrose with DH, have a go at new neighbours for having their builders round today making a racket and cook roast dinner. Where has the time gone?? Now have to tidy the house as my lovely girl is coming round tomorrow to clean and iron and I don't want her to think I am a slob


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She- you clean for the cleaners??

As for the air bubble thing. If the injection is subcutaneous fret not...bubbles are only a problem if they are huge and go into a vein. As you tip the jab up the bubble goes to the other end anyway and that way you get all the juice where is needs to be=in the lard....where is scurries away to do its thang....
oh and why is it the chat explodes when I go away and get busy with the tv?
I know it is my left side this month Nico as they scanned me. My body is a creature of habit too.

The when to give up thing Welshie crosses my mind almost daily....last year was hard on us both mentally and physically...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I look at it as tidying up so that the cleaners can clean    What else have you been watching on the box?  Can you speak german?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Ein bissen...I speak it like a 3 yr old child. Words strung together without the right verb in places...4
Been watching the highlights of the Come dancing celebrity thing and some wildlife stuff with DH ....scoffed the thai green curry he made with mega big prawns....


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

I will def say hi if i see you and a red cap over the next few days Dolly.Hope no one else decides to wear one!
Goodnight to you all...
Molly Mo


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Night all, from over here, off to bed to drip nasal fluid onto DH or the pillow, depending on which gets in the way first.
Nighty nighty....  xxx for all


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

little nell said:


> Night all, from over here, off to bed to drip nasal fluid onto DH or the pillow, depending on which gets in the way first.
> Nighty nighty.... xxx for all


What an enduring image!!  That's DH's reward after the thai curry

We could all wear red caps... it would be like the Thomas Crown Affair  

Just realised that my VAT return was due this Thursday so have suddenly had to get the excel spreadsheet open 

Going to bed - sleep tight all.

*xx*


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Morning all- nose has now switched off and the cough is kicking in. DH is busy sorting out breakfast and I am in work today=boohoo...weather is grey and dank. Mondays are pants!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning everyone

Poor you Nell - wrap up warm. It's still dark over here but hope weather won't be too pants.
Don't you just love Mondays? Feel so sleepy today as had a late night in the end - zzzzzzzz

Catchup later
*xx*


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Morning!

Dolly - I woke up today at 3.30 too (though could be the dexamethasone, they said it might keep me awake  ) - good to see us all talking about food as usual....and
Sency, Nell is right re: the Clexane - no worries at all. With my inside knowledge  , always do what it says on the tin to maximise the effect. Though as Dolly says am sure it doen't make too much difference. Think the instructions in the leaflet (for the Clexane) are the best of all the injections I've done actually....) By the way...have you escaped the lovely Gestone then?!!
Nico - am I up before you?!

Later : after the dreaded call     

Lukey

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

morning all 

I had a good nites sleep but like you dolly i am always up at 5.30/6  and if i wake at 3 or 4 then i never get back to sleep.

DH gone to the salon to do some paperwork and i am off to sainsburys after this to do shopping so we can both try to have the rest of the day off and pick JJ up at 3.30, we dont have a car as its in the menders. so getting my DH on a bus is somthing els.

hope thunder and lightning are save and sound this morning.
xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

morning lukey XX


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Good luck with the call Lukester - go back to sleep.
*xx*


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

No chance - have to do things - just loaded dishwasher, put washing on, tidied up, made bed, had brekkie etc etc. Will go shopping once I've heard....U OK?


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Lukey...nononononononononononononononon REST at least a bit.  The dreaded call seemed to get later with each day of development 9:30, then 10:30, then 11:45.  Good luck anyway    

Thanks for all the clexane advice, think I will go with Dollys tip and get rid of some of the air  

She        VAT return!  Hapy spreadsheeting.

Nell - think I prefer anything to sprinty nose, so I guess Yay for the cough??  

Nico - hope you DO get a day off - 2 days till assistant waves bye bye?  Sory, maybe shouldn't have reminded you about that.

On sofa with feet up, watching Will and Grace and Frasier - not quite clown therapy but close.......hope T&L like it!

Sency.  xxx (for anyone who is working today)


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lukester I am fine though exhausted after listening to your morning so far. In studio today then out in the evening so it will be a loooooong day.

Sency you have the right idea and am very jealous of you on the sofa all embied up so to speak! Laughter will be good for T and L!

VAT return wasn't too bad and DH was waiting for me when I finally made it up to bed for some L A 

*xx*


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Wooohooooo - 5 out of the 6 embies are going strong! (the other one is borderline but I think we need to discount it)...one is even 5 cells already! Hoping and praying for a 5 day transfer but will only know that tomorrow am  . Sency - if you go to 5 days do they still ring you on Day 4 to report back?

xxxx (x for T and x for L and xxxxxx for my embies)


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

lukey good news  how fab so this time next week you will have yopur feet up at home I hope .

just got back from super market better go put it all away

sency thanx YOU FOR REMINDING ME  THAT  I HAVE 3 DAYS LEFT OF THE BEST ASSISTANT I HAVE EVER HAD... and also that the shop is open every day now including sundays and i will have to cover the lot .....


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Grrrreat news Lukey. As for the borderline embie - you never know, it may suddenly pick up. 5 cell already is incredible. I am sure they will ring you on day 4 too.

Ooer Nico. Not a good time for your assistant to be leaving.  Sorry babes.

ttfn
xx


----------



## Truly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I am feeling sooooooo pi**ed off. I booked into my hotel last night, so that I can be near the clinic for the next 10 days, and when moving a chair in my room, have done something to my back! I hated saying goodbye to DH as he left me in my room and went home, but the pain of my back has made everything so much harder to bare. I don't want to tell him about it, as there is little he can do, but I am sitting here in so much discomfort.........pain, and I don't know what I can do about it.
I am on Day 4 of stimms, taking a cocktail of drugs, and don't know what painkillers I can take. if any. SPent most of the night trying to get into a position to ease the pain so that I could get some sleep!
I thought that going through the IVF process was tough enough, but having this to contend with too is taking it out of me. 
Any advice would be gratefully recieived.
Truly xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh Truly - so sorry - I would get to the clinic - tell them about it and see if Mr T can recommend an osteo or a physio for you nearby (there will be loads) - also get yourself some acupuncture from the Harley St place - that will help too. I know it might all cost a bit more but you need to be in the right mental place (so to speak) so GET IT DONE! (also ask them about pain killers at the clinic)

LOL - keep us posted.   

Lukey

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Truly, so sorry to hear of your back pain.  You need to see an osteopath pronto. I'd recommend mine but he's based in Greenwich so will be too far away for you.  As Lukey says, I'm sure that Mr T can recommend one closer to you.  There are bound to be a few on Harley Street.  Best of luck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Truly, sorry to hear about your back... that is all you need right now.  I'm with the others - try and see if you can seem someone and sort it out.  It's a stressful time enough without being brought down with back pain too.

Lukey, I think you're right the Dexamethesone does keep me awake through the night as it's got worse since I started taking it and not being a good sleeper anyway doesn't help!  Great news about your embryos, re: day 4 they do call you .. but they don't say much as it is a day when they change quite a bit and they can't say anymore how many cells they are.  

I've been in for my morning bloods and am now just waiting for the call to say I have to go back in.  I am REALLY hoping I trigger tonight - but yesterday Mr T said a few more days... so who knows!

love to all
Dolly xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi all

Well been for a bit of shopping! I am so organised on the presents front that I am scaring myself    ...had a nice decaf latte half way though and then stocked up on more fresh fruit and veggies.
Nico - sorry about your assistant - no chance of a replacement?   
Dolly - REALLY hope you get to trigger; it's a pain waiting isn't it?    
She - Studio? Cool - what for? Loved "embied up"   
Sency - hope you are still guffawing at the TV and those embies have got little smilies    already from all the hilarity
Nelst - at work?   
Truly - have you been for help yet?   

Now going to cross of my christmas list so will feel like an archangel...   

Oh Nico you will die at this....this is absolutely the truth...the phone in our study (where I am now) just rung - it's new so have not heard it before - the ring tone (tune not words) is Jason Donovan!!!! I kid you not...it is the business - I will have to have a word with DH - he did it on purpose...

Listen to the rythmn of the pouring train
Telling you just what a fool I've been
I wish that it would go and let me cry in vain
Let me be alone again
The only girl I care about has gone away
Looking for a brand new start....

blah blah...and that's just from memory!!     

Heeheeheeheeheehee....

Lukey

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Lukey you are a sad sad woman........................


----------



## Truly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hiya
Thanks for your replies ladies. I had to go to the clinic after my bloods today anyway to pick up some more Merional, so asked them to advise me of painkillers and a physio/Osteopath that they could recommend. They said they would get a Doctor to call me this afternoon. So far, no call. I also have someone who works around the corner who is going to get a number for me too. I just can't believe my luck, as if this whole process isn't tough enough, and being in pain, on my own and not at home is the last straw. I'm determined not to let it get the better of me and I keep telling myself that I can cope with this, and that my body will already be trying to heal the back problem, but I do have points of despair.

I just want to be at home with my hubby looking after me now, but I don't feel i can tell him what level of pain I am in, he can't do anything about it, and he'll be just worrying himself sick, feeling guilty that he is not with me etc.

I am so sorry for off loading on here to you all. It should be all about positive fertility vibes, and I am normally sooooo positive stress-free and strong, this has just knocked me for 6.

Truly xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh Truly - you are a human hun - don't worry    - if they've not called by 3.30 - call them/go in again and ask for a quick response (plead!) as you need to see someone today. Also DO go for the acupuncture - the Harley St place is meant to be fab....let us know?

Sency - I do not know what you mean? Doesn't everyone have a JD phone-ring and know all the words??    

Here's another one that just came to me....

Arm full of presents, going to places
There's a chill in the air as I walk through the night
How I wish I could walk through the windows of time
Do I see happiness there, see your face everywhere
As the lights all go down over London town...

I know .... aged 38 but the memory of a 25 year old  

Lukey

[fly]xxxxxxxxxxx[/fly]


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Back pain is truly miserable= I hope that you can get some relief soon by whatever means necessary.
SPoke to work, whilst they are not really chuffed at the fact I may go as soon as the next 2 weeks they understood. On another note....and relating to this, does anyone know what the arrangements are for XMas etc. I reckon on AF arriving 13 Dec, which would normally take me to an ER and ET right bang over Xmas. No tubes/trains....and hotel in London is not really how I want to spend my time with DH. I rather fear it will skip to Jan or even Feb, as I also have the hysto to sort out. I have GP appt tomorrow for that discussion so will broach it then.
Feeling more human, tired and wiped out but vaguely human. DH has his chat today and was there nearly 3 hours. He said it went ok- not really wanting to share more than the basics except he is planning on a return to work, to test the waters. Not sure about this at all and by the sounds of it neither is the Cons here, but he will fly back this weekend....


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Nelst hun - you have to to think about....glad DH's chat was not too bad - our men end up doing what they want usually in my experience and you never know, it might be the right thing and if it isn't, I am sure he could get it sorted to stop for a while? 

As for you - you have to do what you think is right but the hassle of Xmas might just not be a good idea? If it's only a case of waiting one month, why not wait? - get a nice Xmas with DH , live a little and then go full steam ahead. I know that's easier said than done as you are all geared up. On the other had if you are guided by the hand of the FSH (and it's v low) you may wish to forego all of that festive jollity?! DECISIONS/DECISIONS - I do feel for you.

 

Lukey

xxxx(x for Nell x for Nell's DH x for L x for T and xxxxxx for my embies)


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi girls

had an afternoon shopping with dh on ken high street he bought lots of new clothed and some new glasses did lots of looking at things one can not afford.

JJs school in of ken high street and attached to a lovley church so i went in and said a pray for 

sensy T and L  all lukeys embies lillys little heart beat and the twin 2 ktcs and mels little heart beats  and for all the rest of us as well  dolly and her 9th IVF nell and DH and shee and mee for january , and for all our lurkers who pop in now and again

had big tears in my eyes when i left. DH lit a candle for me and my TX 

oh i'm filling up as i write feeling very emotional today I thinks its cos i have my AF and feel fat and dull I;m going to have a long bath while boys are at cubs tonight.

hope i did not forget any one in church but if i did you were all in my thoughts

nico x

nico xxxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

NELl go for the new year and cycle with me and shee


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Nico - you are a sweetie    - you made me cry    - what a lovely thing to do
xx (x for you)


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Ah Nico, that was a lovley thing to do... I too had tears reading it     You're such a sweetie  

Big kisses for T & L     and Lukeys 5 embies      

K x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

With Nico and the big guy upstairs on our side...it will be a brave person to argue the toss. What a lovely thing to do Nico.  
The more I ponder, the more I think that some time without stress might be wiser. I am geared to go, but need to get the HLM and the chicago tests back and that is all pressurised to the extreme at the moment. 

T&L brings a Queen ditty into my head...for some unknown reason!!
Bring on Lukeys 5- hmmm now I have Blakes 7 theme in my head...


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ohhh Nico, what a lovely thing to do, thankyou so much!!!  T&L really appreciate it too.

Nell, tough choice, there are arguments both ways.  There are hotel options which wouldn't require tubes and buses, but yeah, it wouldn't be a great way to spend Christmas.  Glad work were at least semi sympathetic. hOpe dh feels able to tell you more soon.

Lukey re phone tones, Yeah, you are so right, I am the odd one here, obviously..... 

Heparin done, dinner time  

S&T&L


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

blo*dy hell - have just served up dinns - jacket potatoes with lots of lovely deli things (I know lazy) and the blo*dy things are not cooked through quite. I HATE that......along with not enough hot water for a bath, taxis that are late and bosses who steal your work
        

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

OOh Lukey is on the war path- take co-ver!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Guys... hope you're all well.

Truly, hope the doc rang you back and you managed to sort out some pain relief for your back.

Lukey, sorry don't know any Jason Donavan songs!! Was never a great fan.. but am now .. think he seems like a pretty cool guy!

Nell, difficult decision to make. I personally wouldn't want to cycle around Christmas because it really does take over your life. But then again if the FSH is right it would be a shame not too.

Nico, thanks so much for your prayers - it means a lot and brought tear to my eyes (raging hormones again!).

Well, I was called in again at lunchtime for more bloods and a scan. It appears my oestrodial levels have gone from 8,500 yesterday to 19,500 and something today (is this high... I have no clue) I was up feeling pretty sick through the night but once I started drinking water I felt much better. They called me at 7pm and asked me how I was feeling and when I said ok now they said they would pass the message on to Mr T and see what he said - I've just heard and they want my levels to come down before I trigger which looks likley to be tomorrow.

PLUS.. I am so cross.







The girl that covers me when I'm not in has booked tomorrow and Thursday off (we're not meant to be off at the same time). I told her on Thursday that it was highly likely I would be out all week... SO WHY HAS SHE DECIDED THAT SHE NEEDS TO PAINT HER LOUNGE THIS WEEK! So looks like I had better go into work tomorrow and then just explain to my boss that I will probably have to leave at lunchtime.. Anyway, rant over... SORRY but it has made me so cross!

love to all
Dolly x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Dolly, that is not what you need at all. As I understand it the jump in your E2 means that there is a chance of getting OHSS if they trigger you. Keep piling down the water....glug, glug.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Dol - drink loads and loads - but I wouldn't be too worried - 19,000 is quite high but these levels do fluctuate all over the place - hopefully lots of follies though?!!

Full of potatoe - now cooked - and no longer moody!

Off now

Till tmrw

Lukey

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Lukey and Nell, am gulping gallons of water down... so much so my belly is bulging!  I really want to trigger tomorrow and not have to coast for more days.  I'm going to up all night going to the loo!!!

Lukey, forgot so say earlier, hope all your embies are dividing well and you get to go to blasto.

time to watch IACGMOOH!!!  I think David Gest is hysterical!

Love
Dx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Night all, nursey is off to bed...


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

And now I am off to work after brekky courtesy of my lovely DH.
 to all


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

Morning all - hope your head is a bit clearer Nell this morning and Dol - hope you get the word today  

Am up with the lark again due to nerves (again!) - if we have two dramatically leading embryos, then ET is today, if they are all similar then it's on Thurs (pls pls).....only 2 or 3 more hours of torture       

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

What a wet dark morning in london 

hope all is well 

Nell hope you make your disition of when to start TX soon

lukey are you waiting for any calls today and are you having IVIG or any other drugs this week ?

I have just made shepherds pie from the left over lamb from sunday Off to sort out my draws they have got out of hand with every thing put away in the wrong place , going to try not to go to work today as this could be my last full day off for a few weeks , have got a replacement but she can not start for a week, and she will have to be trained , but no one will replace Nat ever.  she is coming back in jan if her visa is ok.

Sency are you still doing nothing with your feet up??

be back later 
x
x
x
x
x


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ohhh Lukey, I know exactly how you're feeling.  Just focus on either way, you get 2 great embies.

Where do you have acu?

Dolly - glug pee, glug pee, glug pee!

Truly - hope you're feeling a bit better and managed to get some sleep.

Nico - I was in jammies all day yesterday but am going to get dressed today, and if it stops raining have a short walk.  Great news that Nat may come back, would fit in nicely with your treatment cycle.

Sxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sency it would fit perfectly she is due back on 24th jan AF comes on 26th on shory protocol so all dandy if her Visa work goes to plan...

have a good walk the fresh air will do Thunder and Lightning good i'm sure

x
x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I hate work sometimes. I am seeing people who are less ill than I am...but of course I am very sympathetic. Sigh- is the day over yet? DH was snoring last night and I hardly slept. I think that means he is going to turn into the snot monster next...EEK!
Lukey- hope the wait is not too painful
Sency- pj's are the way forward. A walk sounds like fun too.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nell can you not take a sick day "poor you"   

lukey hope you get the call soon such a weired thing that your children are in the hands of some one so far removed form our normal day to day NORMAL   what is normal.

done my knicker draw moving on to sox and tights.

nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

trying to not be off as I will be needing a stack of time soon....


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

Nico - NORMAL - yeah what is that?...no idea myself! I love doing draws! Heehee I know that is so sad...on my first day of not working I did the whole lot and all the wardrobes. Re the drugs I am on Dexamethasone, Aspirin and Clexane already (oh and botty bullets of course). Re IVIG I was borderline so may need at ET may not (TBC). Expect to be on Gestone from ET too.
Nell - hope the nose is not too bad
Sency - you still chilling? - not too long a walk now?! T and L will be warm and cosy I am sure

Well - got the call and I still have to wait til 1pm for a decision!................ Grrrrrrrrrrrrr - can't take it any more!!...basically we are borderline : 3 goodies (2 are 8 cells already yippee) and 2 a bit slower, so they are giving them a few hours to see if any catch up. Sency you are right though, I now know I have 2 goodies at the very least and that is all that matters   

LOL

Lukey

xxxx (xxx for my good embies and xx for my embies that are catching up, x for T and x for L)


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Lukey - excellent news that you have 2 little sprinters, and they must have a fair bit of hope for the others or they wouldn't be dithering about.

Dividing vibes to little embies.

Had a shower and got dressed, that is enough exertion for now!

S


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

I'll be starting a new thread soon so this one will get locked...if you want to save your treatment list and anything you're typing so don't lose it...

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

list is saved. thanks. have pm'd it to a few people to post on the new thread in case I am not able to do it!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way.........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76454.0

N


----------

